# Scottish Girls...part 5



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home girlies 

Lots of love, luck & sticky vibes to you all










Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to the newbies, hope you enjoy your stay and lots of    

Well ladies my scan went very well, although he way Ive been feeling it better have gone well    Got myself lots of follies and nice and FAT.  So its EC for me on Monday am, so Sorry to Aikybeats wont be seeing you up in Ninewells on Tuesday, good-luck for you scan anyway, the nurses are so lovely.

So DH in Manchester this weekend, have told him to be back for Monday, I do need his   or else this whole exercise has been pointless  

So am quite happy with the result of the scan, nurse says that compared to my last cycle follies look really good, so its a case of *mature with age*  

Tracy glad that AF has arrived, now you to can have a spring clean.

Kizzy hope the injections are going well, not long until your follie scan.

I was going to rant abt my boss but hec she's not worth the effort on the keyboard 

So instead I'm going to look forward to EC   and ET  and just know that in life the wheel turns 

Will be back tomorrow night as Ive got  my trigger jab at 11:30pm so hope to be here keeping myself awake.

Take care ladies and thanks sooooo much for the support.
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Woooo!! Hooooo! Go Bev's follies go!!!!!!!!!!!!   

well done chick, and loads and loads of positive vibes for your EC and ET, you'll be our first BFP!!!      

Hi Natasha, thanks for new home  You are one day in front of me with stimms!   

Hey girlies I found some Orange pants   Marks & spencers online, 4 pairs for £10, short style tho no g's for me   

take care xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy, you wont beleive  this, 

Last Saturday a client came in for a eyebrow wax and she was wearing this lovely ORANGE sweater from New Look, its was lovely, so I took myself off to New Look after work tonight and got one so will wear it everyday after ET, lets hope it brings me luck.

Whos playing footie this weekend, am watching the Rugga

Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

How are we all today?.  Well i'm doing fine today, a/f showed up yesterday and is very very heavy  but thanks to Kizzy's warning i was expecting it to be so it's fine.

Kizzy how are things going with your stims?, i can't believe its only 6 days now to your baseline scan, the time seem to have flown in!!.  They do say that its the d/r thats the slow part and the rest seems to fly past until the dreaded 2ww, i hope it feels that way when i get there.... 

Bev,   i was praying that you would get some nice big fat ones, can't believe your collection is on Monday .  Only another few weeks until you get our first   for the Scottish Girls!!.

Aikybeats, i'm hoping you get the same good news on Tuesday!!.  Praying you have lots of big fat follies!!     

Good morning to all our other girlies, sorry about the lack of personals but with the change of boards i have lost track of everyone!!

Oh, and a massive    to our newbies, its great to get some new faces!!

Bye for now
Tracyxx

Ps: Just noticed on my ticker that i only have 18 days left before my scan, its seem to be going past faster than i thought. When they told me it would be a month before my scan i thought it would feel like forever, but only another few days to go and i will be in the final 2 week stretch to stims!!....xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Just saying a quick hello as I'm knackered!   Been working at football today and guess what!! .................      gretna won for the first time this season yipeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!     

we were all going crazy, was so excited!!

Jab went well today except i did it in the other side of stomach and it stung a wee bit!! 

talk laters xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, how are you all tonight?

Kizzy,  not that i know anything about it yet but i heard then when you are injecting you have to clean the area first with a wipe?. Well i was told that after you clean it always make sure the area dries out a bit before you inject or the antiseptic in the wipe will make it sting!!, just wanted to mention this incase this is what happened to you today.... 

Great score for Gretna today just lets hope our boys have a good game tomorrow against hibs!!, otherwise O/H will be screaming at them through the telly as usual!!...   

Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tracy

I am so sorry your   is evil, as the girls said think of it as a spring cleaning of your womb ready for a nice new home for embies   

I do clean area with a wipe but when I did it yesterday I think I stabbed a bit hard instead of just gently sliding it thru skin as I was doing, maybe cos angle was awkward as it was on right side. I have a red mark and the smallest of bruises!   I did it on usual left side this morning and it was fine!!  

I find injections easy and simple, I hate the snuff tho!!    It goes down your throat and tastes evil! And you have to stick to the times to take it so have to drag it round everywhere with me!
Had to go into toilets at work yesterday cos didnt want everyone asking me what it was!!   
I think Hibs v Celtic will be a draw!  


Good luck tomorrow Bev, let us know how you get on!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Another quiz nicked from IUI girls 

1, Whats the best thing you like about you - my personality!

2, who is your favourite actor/actress - ? Johnny Depp, Jack Nicholson, Robert De Niro, Danny Dyer,Meryl Streep, Susan Sarandon, Helen Hunt, Jodie Foster
3, whats your favourite song - Bitterweet Symphony - the (mighty) verve  

4, name the best holiday you have been on - all of my child hood ones were best I think!

5, The last time you laughed so hard - on the bus going to work yesterday with my part time work pals we always have a laugh!! 
6, Your best tv programme - heroes - wow!  

7, The last party you went to - one of my best pals 40th

8, The last dvd you watched - As Good As It Gets - for the 5th time as I love it soooo much!! 

9, your favourite hobby - Playing on computer! Or Reading!

10, what did you want to be when you was a child when you got older ........... - A vet or work for RSPCA, but I'm too emotional where animals are concerned and I dont think I could cope with doing operations!!)

11, what actor do you fancy so much - Johnny Depp and Danny Dyer yum!

12, what song did you dance to on your wedding day - I havent married my lovely DP yet, and if we do we'll prob go away just us. I have been married before but we didnt have a trad reception so no dancing thank god! I had to dance at my best friends wedding tho cos I was chief bridesmaid and her song was we have all the time in the world by fun loving criminals!!  Love it!!. but then they had Robbie Williams Real Love too - Hate it and him!! 

13, whats your favourite colour - PURPLE!!

14, whats your favourite food - Ooooh hard one cos I LOVE FOOD!! Lasagne or pizza prob tho I also love any kind of potato!! 

15, whats your favourite restaruant called - Mc donalds ha ha ha  

16, whats was the last film you seen on the pictures - Cant remember ages since I been but I plan to go in the next few weeks!

17, do you have a pet and what pet do you have - I have four cats, Boo ( see pic), Lilo, Jacob and Charlie love them all! Plus a wee visitor called Tilly!! who comes to get fed and lives in shed 

18, whats your best designer label - dont do designer labels Love cheap shops like new look and primark 

19, if you could be famous actress who would you be - I wouldnt! Would hate the pressure of trying to look good all the time I'm a scruff. I used to think Winona ryder was cool tho, she was quite tom boyish and she went out with Johnny Depp yum!

20, If you could be a famous pop star who would you be - Same again...wouldnt want to be famous!

21, If you could live anywhere where would you live - I would love to live on a Scottish Island in a lovely big house right by the sea!

22, Who was your favourite singer when you was 16 - Hmm I liked Duran Duran when I was 12-14 but started to get into better music by time I was 16, always had a thing about Jim Morrison ( the doors)
23, Whats your favourite dance song - Dont like dance normally but there is a few good tunes so would have to say Hey Boy Hey Girl by Chemical Brothers  

24, whats the best cd you own that you listen to a lot - Changes lots, got my old classics which will always be faves and I have everything ever done by Richard Ashcroft and the Verve!! Lately I have been listening to the Kings Of Leon's new album loads and also The Enemy!

25, Have you been to the city Liverpool - No but would love to go! Love the beatles! My best friend is from Liverpool too but has lived in scotland for over 20 years 

26, what football team do you support - THE MIGHTY HOOPS!! CELTIC

27, if you had to be one of thesa people who would you be britney spears, paris hilton ? - yuk! I'D RATHER DIE!
28, whats the longest you have been on a airplane for - Not long... dont really like it, about 3-4 hours I think!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Sorry I've been awol for weeks, was on holiday in Corsica (  ) and got back last week. Taken me ages to catch up on all the threads  Now at work so have been finding time to post   

Wow I've got so much to catch up on so will try and get to the personals.....

*Tracy*- was so sorry to hear about your rotten side effects from the prostap, must have been really scary for you feeling so ill  Glad it hasn't happened again. Lots of    for an event free downreg from here on in. Not too long until you scan for stimms now 

*Kizzy*- glad that the stimms injecting has been going well so far  It's always scary in the run up  but it becomes second nature after a while. Sorry about today's stinging a bit, it can just happen like that sometimes. I was the same; fine for a couple of days and then sometimes one that really nipped, or better still drew blood  Good luck for the first follie scan this week  re. the Hibs/Celtic score... a draw  I wish !!!! 

*Bev*- masses and masses of    for EC today. Fingers crossed for some fab eggs; hoping they get  with DHs swimmers tonight  Take it easy for the next couple of days and make sure you get waited on hand and foot 
*
Agora*- am sorry to hear that you ended up with OHSS. Hope you didn't suffer too badly from side effects  Pleased for you that you got good fert rates though and have lots of lovely  waiting for you for FET. It'll be here before you know it   

*Aikybeats*- Hope all goes well at baseline scan tomorrow  Have you decided what to do for your 2ww yet? I took the whole wait off with my first cycle but my next 2 cycles I went back in the second week as it stopped me going too  I would always recommend taking test day off though and maybe even the day after. Hope you're looking forward to the wedding; it should be a good distraction for you  There shouldn't be any harm in having a wee glass of wine or two, just don't finish the bottle  I was on champagne the day after my first ET at my sisters graduation  

*Sweetpea*- how you coping just now  I know how frustrating the IVF lottery can be. Edinburgh have an NHS wait of 3 years, which is why I opted to go private (especially given my age). Even then I waited 3 years and 9 months since ttc before I got my first cycle  (I'm unexplained IF) Really hope that you are able to work trhoguh everything and decide what is best for you. Hope we can help with any info along the way 

*Katerina*- Good luck for your 1st IVF cycle  . Not too long until you start on the downreg. I'm afraid I'm another Hoops fan too, so your on your own here   I'm mad about Heros as well and never miss an episode if I can help it. They do repeat them late on a Saturday night on BBC2 as well and they tend to run 2 or 3 together so you might still be able to catch up.

*Caron*- was so sorry to hear about your m/c last time  Have you had any advice from the heamatology clinic yet  Really hope they can offer you something else for your next cycle to help your chances  Good luck for starting the Prostap on Wednesday and the rest of the rollercoaster ride 

*Michelle*-  Mrs, haven't 'chatted' to you in ages. Can't believe that it was Jamie's birthday the other week  lots of the ex ERI girls have just been celebrating first birthdays too! I've no idea where this last year has gone  Anyway glad that a good time was had by all 

*Buster*-  to you too! Have been wondering how things were going with you as hadn't seen you on the boards for months. Am so pleased for you that you're going for another cycle just now and it's a wonderful thing that your sis is doing  I will have absolutely EVERYTHING crossed for you and am showering you with  & 

*Lil*- another newbie to IVF  Not too long until you start either. Looks like there will be 2 or 3 of you cycling at the same time. It's always a great support to go through this with others at the same time. Hope you're not feeling too stressed, we'll help all we can with questions. I've always tried to keep a really strong PMA throughout and find that planning small treats/nights out keeps you focused on the good things in life outside of IVF cycles and gives you something to look forward to. Lots of girls swear by the hypnotherapy CDs for relaxation; I personally use acupuncture and find this helped me relax during my last 2 cycles.

*Janet*- wow you are over half way now!!! Glad to hear that bubba is moving fine  Hope you are keeping much better now.

*Carrie*- you too  how's the bump looking 

Hope I've managed to get up to date with everyone now! Thanks again for all your recent messages and congrats. My recent update is that I had a first scan last Friday and I have 1 bean with heartbeat on board. Still early days so not counting chickens but I'm beginning to think that this could be real 

Love and  to all

Maz x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Mazv, congrats on first scan and healthy bean with a heartbeat, must be a good feeling!!  

Well girls Celtic got beat eh!!!    I love Boruc but yesterday he needed a good         

Never mind, at least Gretna got first win     
that was fab, we were all singing and dancing!!  

Injections going well, amazing how you get used to them, dont like having to get up at 7am for snuff tho!!  

I am wondering what Friday will bring!   Will I have any follies ?? Or are they too old and knackered like me!!  

I have been having twinges in left ovary since yesterday    

take care everyone


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well

Kizzy - My left ovary was sore from about this time in my last cycle, and was pretty much sore for weeks after, but that was the ovary they got most eggs out of, so it might just mean that your left is producing more eggs.         

Hi to mavz - have got Haemo clinic tomorrow, so hopefully they will be able to come up with something?

Tracy - you're a wee skinny minnie, I wish my BMI was near 30!!!!!!

Hi to all the rest of you lovely scottish lassies, am mow off to make dh dinner and walk my dogs.........

Take care

Caron xxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi everyone hope yous are all well, had my second prostap yesterday, feeling a bit mad today think the two are catching up, just of 4 nights and my house is like a tip and feel like really loosing the place, have been sitting typing holdind in the tears, why do men live like pigs    
anyway my appointment on the 10th is at 9.20 it will just be me and my sister so we will prob look right out of place with all the couples, DH is working and told him there is no point in him taking day of, he says right now all he does is come to hold the doors open for me and my sister      , but we will need him soon enough if he lives long enough and get of that couch and does some bloody houase work. but bless he has had a really hard day on the golf course        
hope everyone is well.
kim


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well EC went very well this Morning, or should I say Midday, was a long wait, as Ninewell seemed very busy today.  Anyway got me 15 eggs , same as on my last cycle so I am well pleased, now its just the wait for tomorrows phone call to see if we have fertilization .

I'm a bit sore, well very sore then, but have my DH running around for me, MMM I'm loving it.

Sorry no personals will log on later tonight for personals,  just thought Id let you all know all went well.
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry i have just sat and wrote a big long post with lots of personals for everyone and somehow i have lost it all..... 

I have got a splitting sore head tonight so i will leave it until tomorrow to post again but just wanted to say good luck to bev for tomorrow, fingers crossed you have lots of nice healthy embies in the morning.....  

Night Night Everyone.... 
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done Bev!! Good luck, I hope they all fertilise!!  

What dose were you on? and which fertility drug?
I dont know what to expect Friday on first scan, not sure if they'll be activity or not! Tho feeling a few twinges  

got my orange wristband on, and orange knickers should be arriving today   

Still not had a cig, thats over a week I've been a non smoker now, hope my follies appreciate it!!  

Hello everyone else! Hope you are all fine


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning girls.  How are you all?  Just a quicky as am about to leave to go for my baseline scan.  3 hours driving to get there!!  All worth it though.  

Maz - I've decided that am going to take the week of EC and ET off my work, then go back into work the following week then take the last week of the 2WW and the following week off. As I was off on the sick for 2 months in April/May with the loss of Findlay,  I have got all my annual leave left this year so able to take this time off which will be helpful.

Will be in touch soon.  Love to all. Aikybeats.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all 

*Kizzy*- well done on staying away from the weed for a week  you should be really proud of yourself! Hopefully on Friday you should see how many follies are developing; if you're feeling twinges then that's a good thing 

*Bev*- well done  15 eggs is great  Fingers crossed fro good fert rates today 

*Caron*- hope all goes well at clinic today   

*Kim*- that'll be the prostap making you all emotional  I hope DH is keeping out of your way  and getting the housework done! What is it about men that they'll happily live in a pigsty  Mine will do the tidying up but I have to nag him all the time to do it  Keep focusing on the 10th, you're getting there   

*Tracy*- it's so annoying when you lose posts    Hope the head feels better today 

*Aikybeats*- lots of  for baseline today. Hope you are good to go  Glad you've decided what to do about the 2ww but do take it easy when you go back to work in between 

Hope all the other Scottish girls are good 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

have just posted on ERI thread and then discovered this one also.
I am not exactly a newby, but I left FF for a while to forget about pregnancy and babies over the summer. Now I am back- a bit late as I have started to down-reg and time is hurtling by - where does it go so fast
Anyway, i only recognise one of you (Maz) - how nice to read that you have been lucky third time!!!! I love positive stories. All the very best to you!  

I am most interested in tips and tricks to get past the morning injection - what a way to start a day. I am a bit needle phobic, but managed to learn to do them myself. I nearly fainted when the nurse started her demo (ERI by the way). She forgot to mention that the big murder needle she used to get the Burselin out the ampule is NOT the one she would jab into my thigh - phew  

Anyhow, how are you all?? Will start to read and post a littel more regularly.

Sending you all very positive vibes    

Love

Anne


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for baseline scan Aiky  
 thanks Mazv I do feel quite proud of myself, luckily I wasnt a heavy smoker anyways.  
 Hi Anne, I had a panic attack too when I realised I wouldnt be using an auto injector pen with IVF but had to jab myself!   But I manged to get over fear, and have done it with success for 6 mornings now, just by thinking of all the good reasons why I'm doing it   And comparing them to being scared of a very small fine needle which doesnt even hurt!! Obviously the good outweighs being scared so I just do it gently and slowly and its fine.
Breathe in and say 1,2,3 relax as you breathe out ( hypno cd taught me that!)
good luck hun   

hello everyone else  

I just realised how lucky I am to have my DP - he does all housework, washing, everything!! I'm the cook! But he can do that too and will when I'm relaxing after EC and ET  

byeee


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Welcome Back Anne,  I too also found this cycle seemed to go by so quickly. Good with the jabs, I was on a nasal spray for down regs, then for stimms had a pen for my jabs, did not find it too hard, just think its for the best possible outcome  

Aiky,  have been wondering how your scan has got on, I know that Ninewells were quite busy today, am sure you will post later.  Wow what a long drive for you  

Kizzy, I was on the lowest dose of 150iu of Gonal F, hey as long as you are feeling twinges then things are happening, I felt quite heavy below and quite uncomfortable when sitting down, especially on my right side had more follies on that side, so by the time EC came I could not wait.  As long as they see some follies, look like little black bags , and they should measure them this helps them determine if all is going well. Just remember to keep drinking at least 2L of water everyday.  Great about your smoking keep it up.  

Tracy, hope the headache is better, drink loads and loads of water it really helps, you do feel like a fish after awhile but it really does help.

Maz, thank-you for the kind words   

My news is that of my 15 eggs 11 have fertilized  , so its back tomorrow morning for transfer.  I'm am really pleased and just hope that this time my lucky angel is watching over me and DH.

Hi to everyone else I have missed
Take care
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls.  Well didn't get the news I wanted to hear today at my baseline scan.  I was D/R with Synarel nasal spray and unfortunately has not got me down regulated enough.  So I am now D/R with injections and taking pills to make another AF arrive!!  They said AF should arrive in 5 days or at the latest 10 days.  I have done my 1st injection and wasnt bad at all.  All that worry for nothing.  Hope everyone is fine. .  Going away to bed, as my knacked.  Six hours of driving to Hospital and back. Be back in touch soon.  Love to all. Aikybeatsx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry to hear that Aikybeats, glad first injection went well. Six hours drive eeek! It takes us an hour and a half to get to Glasgow and the same back again. 

Bev, well done chick on your embryos!!!!!!! Thats fab news,      I am on 225iu gonal f. left side is sore, like a stitch thats always there and I feel quite heavy and bloated and very very tired tonight!   

Cant wait for scan to see whats happening!    

three more injections to go, I HATE the nasal spray, I dont wanna stay up til 11pm, so tired, and I gotta get up at 7am. Cant I take it at 10pm instead?
Why does it have to be rigid times, fed up!! moan moan moan    

Hope everyone else is fine, xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sending all you Scottish girls lots of positive thoughts


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Mornign everyone,

nice to get a reply so soon - ta Kizzymouse and Zulu!
Am quite good with the injections now - had only a small accident the other day when I dropped one of the small needles and it fell and got stuck in my foot - ouch!  
Although I do a bit of yoga, I must say that I do not use any breathing to relax before injection - I just switch the telly on and go straight for the mind numbing morning program on BBC 1 - bet they would not like to hear that, but it works for me!  

Aikybeats - so sorry to hear about your problems. hope you feel much better today and keep my fingers crossed for you!

Bev - fingers on my other hand and toes crossed for your transfer today!!!

Good vibes to you all    

Anne


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi all, bev goodluck and aky hope the new regime helps to get you down regged. well i am having the worst night sweats ever,, really never slept much at all last night, also have a TMI very dark spit, then at 1 am got text from wee sister she could not sleep as she was having really bad sweats, feel bad as i am working nights again from tonight and can go back to bed but sister has the wee man and doesnt have that option.      . role on 10th that all i can say.
take care everyone and fingers crossed for everyone          
kim


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all keeping well and enjoying a lovely autumn day, it's gorgeous here!!!     

Well went to Haemo Clinic yesterday and dr is willing to monitor me (and my platelets) during next tx, so was up at GRI again today and had the pleasure of Prostap.  I love the list of side effects, I didn't get any last time, but was told this morning I might get some, no 2 cycles are the same (lovely!!!)

DH said I already have most of them anyway,      

Hi AnneS  - Good luck with your injections     

Bev -     with ET.  That'll be you on               

Kim - I'm sorry you are having a hard time, not long to go now             

Hi to Agora, Kizzy, Aiky, Tracy, Mavz and sorry if I've missed anyone.

Take care girlies........................


Caronxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls.......

I'm finally half way there (YIPPEE!!), only another 14 days of d/r to go until my scan  .
Caron, "Lovely Autumn Day", are you mad.... , i am bloody freezing      .  I was just saying to O/H this morning that i think we are definately having a white christmas   this year if it's this cold in september!!.  Everyone has been saying that prostap has gave them night sweats, i would love some just now to heat me up...  (Only joking!!). But i have got an underactive thyroid though so i am always cold so probably wouldn't even notice if i did get any.. .  I'm glad to hear you got your prostap jab, fingers crossed you are lucky again this time and don't get any of the bad side effects.... .  


Kizzy i am getting so excited for you, just 2 days to go until scan day!! My fingers are crossed that you have lots of big follies and they schedule your E/C soon...   . I'm off to get the dinner on before the match starts, fingers crossed we get a better result tonight.... .

Bev i have been thinking about you all day hoping that ET went well  !!, remember to keep your feet up so we can get our 1st Scottish Girls    in 2 weeks... .


Hi Buster, i'm sorry to hear you and your sis are having nasty night sweats i think that is about the only thing i'm not getting... . I might see you up there on the 10th as my baseline scan is at 10am so we will be coming in as you leave  .


Anne i'm glad to hear everything is going ok with the injections, i still have another 14 days before i start mine, think i will be going bonkers by then.... 


Aikybeats,  i am so sorry you didn't get the news you wanted at your scan, i am d/r for 27 days so i know how you feel about the long wait..... , fingers crossed it will only take another few days of d/r....  .


And a Big   to all our other Scottish Girls, i hope you are all well.
Tracyxx

Ps: Could someone please blow me some bubbles, everyone else has got hundreds and hundreds except for me, i'm starting to feel very un-loved!!......


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Ladies.

Aikybeats---   oh no, am so sorry, am sure the new drugs they have given you will the trick, it is such a disappointment, and also you have to travel so far, lets hope the body now responds, lots and lots of     


Kizzy---- not long to go, from what you have described, I'm sure that they will find lots of Follies, it is really uncomfortable, just hang in there its worth it.    

Kim---- those awful night sweats, this cycle I did not have too many but when I did I felt it.  Not long until your scan too    

Anne--- Glad to hear the injections are coming along good thing it was only your foot .    

Caron--- Hope your cycle is going to be better, you just never know    

Tracy--- almost there, I must admit you have been D/R forever (well maybe not) but it sure feels like it, I agree bloooody freeezing, feels like winter.  Whats for dinner, whos playing tonight       Sorted your bubbles for you 

My news is that Transfer went well, have 2 embies on board ( in the mother ship), and am lucky enough to have 6 to freeze, so I'm really pleased.  I too was told no cycles are the same so was expecting the worst, but the exact opposite happened, I did much better this time, so just hope my outcome this time is better.  Will try and keep sane during these 17 days until test date, but you know that all of you will do that for me 

Hello to Maz, Janet and Alison and Carrie, hope you ladies are all well and looking after your little ones.
Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

HI GIRLIES!!!

Just a quickie cos footie has started!

Bev yippeee two lovely embies on board, and some lovely frosties too, well done chick!!    

How come test day is 17 days from now though?!  

Here's hoping you are out first BFP!!!

I am scared for first scan,....hope everything is ok!    

will catch up with everyone later, C'MON THE HOOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Bev,

Thankyou for my Bubbles.........    

I have just sorted out your bubbles too as some silly person left them ending in a 1 (The Horror!! ) actually i think i will go on my bubble rounds just to make sure everyones bubbles all ok!!.  

The game we are talking about is Celtic v Dundee (which up until now isn't going well  as they are playing crap!!)

Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi tracy

Can believe Riordan missed the penalty!! 
Should have let Jan v take it!!

Can someone make my bubbles end in a 7 or lots of 7's. I love the number 7!!     

god I feel so bloated!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

ooh thanks they are ending in a 7!
double 7 would be fab, Tracy I sent you some before but will bump them up...any number preferable?


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzy Babes,

I am Bubbling you up as we speak....xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Ta luv, make sure I have plenty of 7's!!

I'll send you some more too!

If dundee score again we'll have to do extra time, arrgghh!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oooh thanks!!!
777, how good is that!!
Please dont send me anymore peeps, Tracy has ovedosed me on bubbles     love it!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzy,

How is that?, you can't get any more luck than 777...... , i have been giving out bubbles all night i am officially all bubbled out!! 

Now you know everything will be fine for Friday...... 

Tracyxx 

Ps: Thankyou for all my bubbles......i feel loved again!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks so much Tracy!   

My new M&S orange pants came today, so I will wear them Friday too!! 

I put a note on profile to leave bubbles at 777, I'm so happy!! thanks!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy good luck for tomorrow honey     hope you are wearing your orange pants  

Aikybeats hope the new drugs do the treat  

Bev thats great news you have 2 embies on board and 6    

Buster hop the night sweats get better soon sweetie, good have done with them this morning I was frozen.

Been busy at work wrapping everything up as finish tomorrow and start new job on Monday eek.

Hello to everyone I have missed sorry.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girls!!

thanks katrina, I will be wearing the orange pants and the orange wristband too!! ( been wearing that all week!) Only got 4 pairs of orange knicks so will have to rotate them after ET cos I plan to wear them all of the 2 WW    

Where is everyone tonight    

Hope you are all well, will report back tomorrow with follie news flash!  

Bev hope your wee embies are snuggling in nicely

Take care darlings xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls, Thanks for all your positive vibes. Sorry not been on since Tuesday, am bridesmaid for my friend and its her hen night tomorrow night so have been getting everything ready for that.  Its back to school fancy dress which should be a great laugh.  I asked the nurse if I could have a drink and she said it was fine, so its definately a nice glass of wine for me. 

Injections are going fine, am doing them in my thigh. Am okay now with my set back on Tuesday.  They gave me Provera to bring on another period so am hoping AF comes next week.  Then when AF does come, am back up to Dundee on day 3 to see how its going.  Just wished I'd been able to start on injections and missed out the whole of the nasal sprays.  Nevermind.

Hope everyone is fine and I'll be in touch next week.

Have a great weekend everybody.  Love Aikybeatsxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Kizzy,

I just wanted to send you lots of positive vibes for today, i'm sure they will find lots of big fat follies....    

                       

I hope you are wearing your lucky pants!!

Remember to post as soon as you get back as i am dying to hear all about it!!.... 

Speak Soon
Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Sorry I haven't been in touch all week.  Had birthday this week and loads of other crap to sort out.  I'm trying to get up to speed with everyone's progress though and sending everyone lots of     .    

Kizzy - hope everything goes well today and those lucky pants are working their magic.

Aikybeats - have a fab time at the hen night (and enjoy your glass of wine or 2 or 3) - glad to her the dreaded injections are going OK.

Tracy - how does the bubble thing work, remember I'm a novice?

Will catch up with more personals later....... need to get back to work for now.

Lots of love n stuff

Lil


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lil,

Underneath everyones name it says "Click to blow" so you can click it and blow your all friends bubbles and their bubble count will go up.  The bubbles are not really for anything but its lucky if your bubbles end in a 7, 7's are lucky!!..... 

Tracyxx

Ps: I just blew you some bubbles.....


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Scottish Girlies!!

Here is follie newsflash for you!!!   

RHS = 19mm, 15mm,14mm, and 3 at <10mm  
LHS = 13mm,13mm, and 10mm ( but my left ovary hides and I dont personally think she counted them all!!!)

Didnt mention womb lining but I presume its fine!!   

So thats potentially 9 follies, is that good I dont know!!

BUT I have to keep jabbing until Monday and go back for a scan then to get them above 17mm  

Grow follies grow     


Hope you are all fine, pretty tired now and a bit sore from follie activity so going to lie on sofa and watch a film!!  

Talk laters xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Ladies

Hey Kizzy, thats good measurements, sounds like you are on track, know the feeling of the follies, remember to drink lots of water   Am sure by the next scan you will know when EC will be, sooo close now, almost there.  Must be the lucky pants   Did you buy them online??

Aikeybeats, enjoy the hen party and have a drink for me, I bet the distraction will do you good too. 

Katrina,   with the new job on Monday.

Hello to Tracy ( did your team win ), Anne, Kim, Caron, Maz, Janet and Alison,
Hope you all have a lovely weekend, its sooo cold, whats happend to Autum 
I'm enjoying having a lazy day at home, had some friends to visit, and am just taking it a bit easy.  Dreading going back to work 
Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Bev, hows your 2WW going?

Sending you tons of positive vibes hun -                        

How come test date is a long way away?   

I wasnt sure if 9 follies were enuff!! some might not grow tho or I might have a growth spurt!!  


Hope everyone else is doing fine                

Drank some water and dont feel as yukky now


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

someone has changed my bubbles from 777, its stupid but I'm really upset!

I asked to keep them on 777, sorry Tracey your good bubble blowing was in vain hun


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mornin Kizzy,

 Saw that on your bubbles yesterday, am sure it can be fixed?!!!!!!

Clinic I suppose just want to make sure, it does seem long to wait, but hey as each day goes by its a day closer 

Hey 9 follies is doing okay, remember you have these few day for extra ones to grow and the growing ones to get bigger, as many ladies have said it not quantity of eggs its quality. Am back to work on Tuesday so I know that time will pass quickly too.

Anyway am going to do a bit of Xmas shopping today with DH then out to dinner tonight so am looking forward to that. DH walking doggies so I snuck on here have to be ready to go by the time hes back better gooooooo.

Take care.
Bev
Back on later this afternoon


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

kizzymouse said:


> someone has changed my bubbles from 777, its stupid but I'm really upset!
> 
> I asked to keep them on 777, sorry Tracey your good bubble blowing was in vain hun


Oh Babes i just spotted your bubbles , it was bubble envy, someone was jealous of your bubbles and sabotaged them !!......  .

Only joking , but someone obviously didn't read your message not to touch them..... 

Sorry for not doing any personals this morning but i have got a really sore head  and looking at the bright screen is making it worse so i need to go and take something to try and shift it. I have always had problems with low iron levels so i think that might be the cause of my headaches this week as a/f has been here now for 9 days!!... , at least my lining should be nice and thin at my scan (At this rate there should be nothing bloody left in there!! ). Thank god i only have 11 more days of d/r to go i feel soooooooo drained....... 

I will be back on later..... 
Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi everyone, my name is lisa and due to start our 1st IVF/ICSI in Oct at Ninewells. Really nervous about it, and think that this site will help me throughout the Tx. 
Has anyone else had Tx at Ninewells?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Bev, sending you lots of         for your 2WW

Hi Tracy, hope your head ache goes away hun, down regging seems to go on forever, but we're always waiting on something!!

A nice lady on berries thread changed my bubbles to 877, so at least I've got two sevens!!

Going to lie on sofa, watch a film with hot water bottle and loads of water, see if I can get follies to grow lots by Monday!

  GROW FOLLIES GROW GRO GROW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Good Evening Ladies,

Welcome Losa25, Ive had all my treatment with Ninewells and just love the nurses there, see them more than the doctors.  Dont be nervous  FF is the place to be, you will get so much support, help, and advice here, I only wish that I had found this site last year when I started Tx.  So stick with us we will be your shining angels    

Tracy- hope that your nasty head ache has gone  and that you are feeling better, yip a thin lining is what you want.  Almost there  

Kizzy,     got your bubbles sorted.

Well my xmas shoping went very well, am really chuffed, spent the afternoon inspecting the insides of my eyeballs, was really tired.  Am watching Xfactor now and feel much better than I did earlier.

Hello to all the over lovely Scottish Ladies.  Oh yes good-luck to Scotland this evening in the rugby lets hope they beat Italy.

Cheers for now
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev

      Thanks for the advice, the nurses are nice, have only met them when filling in the consent forms and blood tests. 

  We found out thisyear that we needed ICSI, when we went for HSG they said there was no point in having the test cos we needed ICSI and that tx bypasses the tubes! We found that out in July and met with Dr Lowe at the end of july and said that we would go ahead with the tx and would pay for the first cycle. We did go to the open evening and met the cons that we are under and she did seem nice aswell. 

Think that im nervous about the egg collection cos never been in hospital and it really scares me! 

I see that you are on your two week wait good luck. Hope that its a positive outcome for you both.

Lisa x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lisa,

Hey there is not much to like about the treatment, but if there is any advise I can give you is that just take it one step at a time, there is soooo much to take in, sooo much to think what if this and what if that.  Just concentrate on each step.

Your first step is Down Regulating, either sniffing or injecting, I think they are injecting now something to do with costs, Ive only sniffed ha ha  .  D/R is not the most pleasent part, basically mini menopause, hot flushed, moods  warn DH , and headaches, the trick to D/R is to drink at least 2L of water everyday, it really helps and I felt so differant this time.  Still had the side affects but it felt so much better.  So once D/R done then you start stimulating, getting those ovaries working, again keep drinking you can feel a bit awful here too.  So once you have passed this stage and get to EC (egg collection) really its not too bad, you can either be sedated or you can self control your pain killer.  Now it depends on how much you want to know and see, Me I'm a ER nurse in disguise, I wanted to see everything, and whilst it was sore no kidding its not like its hours, its over really quick and so worth it, at least you wont feel groggy afterwards.  I would recommend taking the week of EC and ET off, as you will feel uncomfortable after EC.  Hopefully you will have lots of Eggs and have great fertilization, ET is a breeze, you then are on your 2ww with progesterone pessaries.

So I hope that that has not sent you   but as I said just take one stage at a time and don't stress too much.  I also did not drink any alcohol before starting treatment and still have not    a glass of wine would be nice, but nah am a good girl  

Also tell DH that during treatment FF is your lifeline, and that yes you do Love him lots, FF is your second love for now    

Good-luck with treatment, 
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi bev,

Im sniffing, have already warned DH that i will be very moody!! . After the EC i will be taking about 3 weeks off work, just because i work in NW as a nurse on a heavy ward so dont want to take any chances, my boss is happy with that! He was even trying to see if i could take anything apart from sicktime!

Will find it hard to drink 2L of water a day ill be peeing for scotland!!

Was  thinking of going foe pain killer cos that way i know whatis going on, dont fancy the idea of being sedated and talking rubbish!!

THank you for letting me know about the side effects and what to expect throughout the tx dont think that i had taken in any of that at the open night! They dont tell you half of it.

Hope you have a nice meal tonight, im stuck in the house will prob watch casualty i love it so unreal its great. 

Finding it hard not to have Drink too, got a bottle of bubbly sitting in the fridge, that we got for our anniversery think it will keep until after the tx trying to be really healthy!! 

Lisa x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome Lisa! Good luck hun    

Bev, just been watching X factor..love it its cheesey but funny!! 

I have to say I'm looking forward to sedation, i dont wanna know whats going on!! Just do it and let me know later please!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse,

In some ways i want the sedation but then i think i dont! knowing me ill prob chicken out of the pain killer on the day and end up with the sedation and tell the whole world my secrets  . I change my mind every day, my friends are saying sedation!!

Is this your 1st IVF cycle? 

Lisa x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes first IVF, but I've had 4 IUI's last year which didnt work, ivf is a bit scarier but I'm coping ok, hated down regging the most!!

Hopefully I'll have enough follies on Monday, had 9 on Friday but some need to grow a bit more


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

This will be my 1st cycle too 

Hope everything goes ok for mon.

Im not looking forward to sniffing dont think ill be much fun to be around! Think its just aswell that im a golf widow so prob wont see much of DH during that time  .

Did you have alot of the side effects?

Think that IVF is scary but if it works and you achieve a bfp then its all worth it thats what i tell myself everyday. find it hard though cos i havent told alot of my family or many people at work and when they go on about "when will you settle down and start a family" i want to bite there head off! . This is why this site is soo good cos everyone understands what we are going through.

Thats my moan for tonight done! 

Lisa x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

You've also got age on your side hun, not an old git like me   

I got lots of side effects, but everyone is different!

mainly hot flushes, bad mood swings, tiredness, listlessness, headaches & night sweats , evil!!   

only just stopped getting the symptoms this week!   

thanks for good luck wishes, I'm worried about ec, incase my eggs are useless!  

Take care xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks,

Wish you luck for monday  . 

Lisa x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

well hello all form lazy me, came in from nightshift yesterday went to bed at aroung 11am and guess when i got up, 1905 my god how lazy is that, glad was not working last night or i would have slept in for the nightshift     .
well when i wen tin on friday night the new off duty was out and i had said i wanted to work nights the week of the 10th or the end of the week as had hospital, and guess what i was down to work dayshift the 10th, so i just decided i was going off sick then, left sister a note saying i was going off from the 10th for around 4 weeks, i do feel bad, but this is it for me girls the final one i really need to concentrate on it.  she has been very good in the past, but i always feel as though i am letting them down.
my GP is great and will give me a line no problem, i also spoke with occ health and they were lovely and said to take time off but you still feel a bit bad.
anyway the night sweats cont been walking about my ward with a big red face and neck looking smashing      awaitng a
AF took seconf prostapt last sunday, so it should arrive any time, sister is still sweating away as well she has been getting up to wash through the night, not me just lie ther and stink    
hope everyone is well, i better go and think about some house work     
speak soon.
kim xxxxxxx


abn


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Kim, the night sweats are awful       Used to wake up with hair plastered to my face and covers all tangled up. Poor DP has slept in the spare room loads cos I couldnt stand the heat!!

Luckily those symptoms have gone now I am stimming!!

hello to all you Scottish girlies


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick   to Kizzy for your scan tommorrow, will be looking out for your post.  Am sure those Follies have grown.

Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Bev, hope you are feeling positive in your 2WW hun       



I'm feeling quite positive about scan, very uncomfortable ovaries today so should mean lots of follies!!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Finally we are in October, which means i only have 9 days of d/r left before my baseline scan!! YIPPEE  


Kizzy just wanted to wish you lots and lots of   today at your scan!!.... 

I hope you get lots and lots of follies and they set a date for your E/C......   

Bev how is the  dreaded  going?, not long now until you get our 1st  !!  Just keep those feet up and take it easy, i'm sending you lots of positive vibes...                                 


A massive big hug   for all our other SCOTTISH GIRLS!!, i hope you are all doing well today.... 
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I've got 7 follies over 20mm, and a few small stragglers which may or may not grow!! Womb lining 12.7mm   

I'm happy with 7, quality hopefully over quantity! thats wot I'm telling myself anyways!  7 is my lucky number!! 

Have to do HCG jab tonight at 9pm, and EC is Wednesday, have to be at hospital for 9:30 to do sample, then I am 3rd on list (another fave number!!) to get ec at 11am, please send me all your positive thoughts then girls!!        

I hope we get an egg out of each follie, then I just have to worry about fertilization, arrgghh!!

How do ppl stay sane doing this!!  

Tracy, you are nearly there chick, down regging is the worst bit, time draaaaaags!!  I didnt get lots and lots but at my age I'm grateful for 7!!  

Bev, how's 2WW going chick?

Lets all stay positive   


Take care xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Ladies,

Kizzy      great news, told you follies will grow.
I know exactly how you feel, but if you feel anything like i did, I just could not wait for the eggs to be collected, I bet your uncomfortable.  Dont stress about EC its really not too bad, just take it really easy afterwards, feet up and no dancing     , you defo wont feel like dancing.  Good-luck 

Tracy, hey you are getting there, youve done so well so far.  You to will soon be on the 2WW, and boy does it drive you insane 

Im doing okay, trying not to think about it oh yes 

Anyway hope everyone else is doing okay.
Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Bev, I am not too uncomfortable just feel a bit bloated but that could be all the food I'm scoffing ha ha    Pains in side have calmed down a wee bit.


hello everyone!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy,
Whats for tea tonight Im doing Steak, Egg and Chips my DH's Fav, thought that since hes being going through treatment with me he deserves a nice meal tonight as I actually feel normal at long last.  

Take care
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Kizzy congrats on the scan today  Well done, only 2 days until ec good luck will be thinking of you.

I start sniffing the 20th oct, let the tantrums begin! 

How is everyone else today, hope you are all ok. 

Lisa x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Kizzy - congrats - thats great news - Good luck for Wednesday.

Hows everyone else?  After not down regulating on the sniffers, have been on the injections for just about a week now.  They also gave me tablets to start a period - said it would probably arrive around 5 days. - Its now 7 days and still waiting.

Hen night was amazing - really good distraction for me.

Be in touch soon.  Love to everyone Aikybeats.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Trigger jab was fine, needle was a bit thicker than usual ones so was harder to get thru skin, but not sore!!  

Getting nervous and excited about tomorrow, eeek!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello,

How is everyone today? 

Not long now Kizzy, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck  

Lisa x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls..... 

I just posted this message on the general chat thread as i am really intrested to find out what everyone thinks...... 

You see me and my partner agreed last night that with all our attention being on TTC lately our teenage daughter has been kind of left out of things so we want to get her away for a short break so we can spend some quality time with her away from TTC.  
I popped into our local travel agents yesterday to see what they had and they have a great deal on a short break to eurodisney paris which sounds perfect for us but when i got home and checked the dates on my calender i realised that i have been so set on this treatment failing that i didn't realise that if it actually works then i would be 4/5 wks pregnant when we leave, the flights are only 1-2hrs each way so not long haul so i don't know whether it would be ok to fly?.......Please  .  I can't even wait until i know for sure as i won't be testing until the 2nd week in november and would be going away around the 25th so the travel agent says all the flights will be gone by then as there are very limited flights leaving from Glasgow.


Obviously i will need to ask at the clinic but i would love to hear what you all think....             

Thanks
Tracyxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tracy - sorry I really don't know the answer - I think it would be okay?  Would be a great break away though.  Am sure someone will answer you soon.

Lisa25 - 20th October - not too long to wait now that we are in October.

Kizzymouse - will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Has anyone else been given Provera tablets to take for 5 days to start a period?  I started my nasal sprays and had a period, but when I went for my baseline scan last week, I wasn’t down regulated enough, so they sent me away with injections to down regulate and also these Provera tablets to bring on AF.  Am sure she said that AF would be here within 5 days.  Am now on day 8 and nothing.  Getting a bit confused and worried here.  Not sure why had a period before and then when get pills to bring it on, it doesn’t come.  I’ve to phone them when AF comes and then go back up on day 3.  Just wait, wait, wait the now!!

Sorry girls, sitting at work, not a lot to do today so thinking, thinking, thinking!!!!

Love to all. Aikybeats


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Tracey, soory cant help you there, i would askthe clinic or your gp one of them wold be able to let you know. Sorry!. I would love to go to eurodisney, im a big kid at heart! 

Hi Aikybeats, how are you, not long until i start just want to start know getting itchy feet! Srry cant help yo ueither never had Provera tabs before, if your worried why not phone the clinic to clarify the tabs and when af was to appear,that woiuld hopefully put your mind at rest.

Hope everyone else is ok 

take care
Lisax


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Tracy and Aikybeats I dont know an answer to either of your questions!!   

I've had a great day, having lunch with friend and going to cinema to see run fat boy run...its SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY!!!         

Really took my mind of EC tomorrow!   I have got my bag ready to go and clothes laid out for tomorrow...tracky bottoms for comfort!!  

Ta ra for now xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy 7 follies thats great news, glad injection went well, sending you tons of     for EC tomorrow honey, sorry not been around, been busy with new job.  Glad you enjoyed the film.

Aikybeats and Tracy sorry I cant either answer your questions, I would phone the clinic.

I had a terrible hangover on sunday   went to Glasgow for a few drinks then a meal at La Vita which was lovelly then to my brothers for a wee get together,    you dont realise how much you drink in the house.   


Hello to everyone else I have missed

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Katrina hun, fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow, I'm scared!!  

C'mon Lyon!! hee hee


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Ladies,

Kizzy, one more sleep, good idea to wear trackie bottoms, defo more comfie, Ive lived in mine all week, jeans were just to uncomfortable, would were them to work to but guess that would wind my boss up the wrong way.  Good-luck for tommorrow, you will be fine, its over so quick, hope you get some lovely eggies too    DH must be excited to he gets to check out the mags   ,.  Must admit I did have a giggle whilst my DH was away, the container that he had was so small, I just    when I think of it, of course its very serious to 

Hey Aikeybeats, I hope that you are doing okay, Id say phone Ninewells and tell that that your darn AF is missing in action,  life is crazy at times hey, first we dont want AF than next thing we are willing the arrival, the poor body, typical women not satisfied with anything hey  

Tracy, sound like a brilliant idea, I would just check with the clinic, but hey wheres that PMA gone   

Katrina, hey as long as a few of those drinks was for us teetotalers   

Hey Lisa, you are right not long to go.  Dont worry you are in safe hands here 

Anyway am okay, was really busy on my first day back at work, it did the trick as I did not think about  my 2ww for ............................... about 1 minute.

Anyway lots of    
take care
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mornin girls.  Just a quickie the now - on way to work.

WOOP WOOP AF has arrived!!!   Away to phone Ninewells to get appointment.

Hope everyone is well.

Love aikybeatsxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Lots of   to you all.

I've just lost a big post and don't have time to redo it just now, will try again later.  What a relief Aiky, the next step is just round the corner.

Best wishes to Kizzy and DH for today.  I'm sure everying will all go well and your 2WW will start counting down.  Hope you've got those lucky pants on.

Speak to you all soon.

Lil


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Good luck to Kizzy and DH today!  

Congrats on Aiky on AF arriving, not long now! 

Bev only 10 days to go, thats not long! Hope work does take your mind off of it.  .

Hi Tracy, did you get in contact with the clinic?

Hopw everyone else is ok.

Take care Lisa xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya girls - thats me booked in for another baseline scan on Monday, so here's hoping its worked this time.

Thinking of you Kizzymouse.

Hi to LIL41; lisa25; Bev; Tracy; Katrina.  Soz if missed any names. - Hello.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeatsxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls.......... 

Kizzy i have been sending you positive thoughts all morning hunny  , praying for everything to go well for you today as you really deserve this!!.... . Its hard to believe that in just a few days you will on the dreaded   i am so excited for you... 


I am very peed off with myself today... . On monday night when i told my daughter about me planning a trip to eurodisney she didn't seem very excited, so i asked her did she not want to go, but she just said "Yeah, but everytime you say we are going away somewhere it never happens" and she is right, we havn't been anywhere for the last 3yrs as something always comes up so i promised her this time we would definately be going!!.  
But now looking at the dates i had planned if my treatment works i would be 5wks pg and after having my previous m/c at 7wks my o/h asked me today if flying would really be a good idea as if i m/c again then i would blame myself for flying so now i am totally stuck!!.  

I can't fly so early in the pregnancy because of the increased risk of m/c, but there is no way on earth i am cancelling the holiday completely and letting my daughter down again.... , so i will need to come up with a plan..... 

Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Update from my last post.......

I have been racking my brain trying to think of a soloution but there just isn't one, going to eurodisney on the dates i had planned just isn't an option as all of the websites seem to agree that flying before 12wks increases the risk of m/c so flying after my ET is out the window,  if i'm lucky enough to get pg then the last thing i'm going to do is increase my risk a m/c.... .

I did try the eurostar train but it would mean a 7hr train to london, spending the night, then a 3hr crossing to paris and the same on the way back. Its just not worth it for a 3 day short break.... , and with a party of 5 it would cost a fortune.

So i think my only option is to wait until after the treatment ends, my test date should be around the 10th November (all going well)...... 

Then if i get a NEG- result i can try and book up a last minute deal for the end of the month, which would also help take our mind away from TTC and the   or if by some miracle we get a POS+ result then i'm sure my daughter would be ok knowing she gave up her holiday because we are having a new baby....   

Thanks everyone for putting up with all my ranting.... 
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

Tracy, rant away hun!! Be nice to go to eurodisney but nicer for you to have a BFP!!!   I'm sure your lil un will understand.

thanks for all your good wishes girls

Everything went well, got 3 eggs from 7 follicles, wouldve liked more but hey ho! I wont be greedy!!

Now I am praying for my little eggs to be fertilized!!           Go eggies go!!   

Have to fone at 10am tomorrow, please send me some more        thanks!!!

They told me not to get excited about all 3 fertilising, but bugger that I am trying to be positive!!  

so let hope they get jiggy with it in that petri dish!!     


Thats another   done, now I am worrying and praying for my 3 little eggies      


Sorry its a bit of a me post, feeling a bit tired and  spaced out - I havent been asleep at all   very strange but thats me I like to do things differently!!

Bye for now  

P.S. WOULD YOU ALL  MIND BLOWING ME SOME BUBBLES - I NEED TO HAVE DOUBLE 7'S AGAIN!!!! THANKS XX


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

kizzymouse - wishing you loads of love for tomorrow.   xxxx aikybeats


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Did a nice long post this am then lost it sorry.

Aikeybeats, wwwwoooooowwww, basline scan on Monday, thats great, and am glad that AF did arrive finally   So its all systems go................   

Kizzy, lots of      for your tommorrow, lets hope that there is lots of jigging going on as I type too.

Tracy, at the end of the day Im sure that you will make the right decision and agree that if your daughter can have a sister or brother, she will be more than grateful. 

Hello to Lisa, Buster and anyone I have missed.

This 2ww is hard, ladies make sure you keep very busy.  
Take care
Bev


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy:     I truely believe in quality over quantity.  Time and time again I've seen stories of a low number of eggs retrieved that goes on to a pregnancy.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks girls, lets hope they are good quality!! 

will update you all tomorrow, need a good nights sleep  

Oh and BIG thanks to whoever blew me all those bubbles, I love you Scottish Girls xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzy Babes,
I totally agree with agora, quality over quantity, you only need 1 good egg to get your baby..... .  Lets hope there is lots of   going on in that dish tonight.....is your ET already scheduled or will they tell you in the morning?.  I will be sending lots of positive vibes to your little embies tonight and lots to you in the morning for your phone call, im sure you will get the good news you have been dreaming of... 


                                                                                                                      


Try to get some rest tonight you will need to be in good shape when they transfer your embies...... 

Remember to come on in the morning and put me out of my mysery as i will be desperate to hear your good news!!

Nighty night
Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Lil,

The 2ww is not the most pleaseant of waits, but its going okayish 

The baseline scan is the first scan you will have after you have bee Down Regulating, some clinics D/R with injections, some with nasal spray (yuk), they check to see that your ovaries are not active and that your lining is thin.  All in preparation for the Stimulating of the ovaries.  So in a nutshell thats the first hurdle in the run, well thats the way I looked at it.

Kizzy, I will only be able to check your news when I get back from work tonight, but just wanted to say that Im thinking of you this morning, its nail biting stuff, but be positive too  

Hello to everyone else gotta go off to work 

Take care
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Kizzy, only 15 minutes now to that all important phone call  , i am sending you lots of positive vibes......   .

Take Care
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning girls, OH MY GOD that is nerve wracking as hell, thought my heart was going to explode!! Seemed to take ages for her to go and look, then she came back and said " everything is fine *ALL THREE HAVE FERTILISED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I lost it then, started crying  

I am so happy!!! They told me not to expect three to fertilise it was a very long shot!!!

All you girls positive vibes mustve helped, thank you!  

Now its the nail biting wait to see if they are good quality!! i hope they are looking after my little embies, oh my I'm gonna cry again!!    I HAVE EMBIES!!!!   

My ET was scheduled yesterday, its 2:45 pm tomorrow, lets hope and pray the embies are all grade 1 then I will have a wee  as a back up plan!

I love my 3    beans already!!!

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry for me post again, its all just sinking in!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy thats great news honey, I have a tear   in my eye reading this with you, I am soooooooooooooo pleased, hey

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you Katrina, dont know what I'd do without all you lovely ladies   
when's your d'r start now hun? Is is day 21 same as me?

I hope you dont get evil symptoms like me hun, loads of positive vibes for you    

good result for the Gers t'other night, I wanted them to win after that Lyon guy dived, the cheating b***ard!!!!    

good win for Celtic last night too, we beat the champions Of Europe!! But then some idiot spoiled it at the end by hitting AC Milan goalie, havent seen news yet so not sure wot happened!! idiots!  

will update you all tomorrow with embie news and how ET went.

Keep praying - GO EMBIES GO!! -      

BYE FOR NOW


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

WELL DONE KIZZYMOUSE - CONGRATS   

I too had a tear in my eye reading it.

Aikybeats


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Well done kizzy     .

Hi to everyone else today, hope everyone is ok.

Take care Lisa xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi

Just wanted to say congratulations to Kizzy - glad all 3 fertilised!!  Lots of positivity and     to you and to all the other ladies.

With love - Carrie XXX


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Evening girls - Hows everyone tonight?

Just wanted to ask a couple of questions and wonder if anyone can help.

I am due to get my baseline scan again on Monday and the nurses are saying that I will probably be in for EC and ET week of 22nd October.

I was just wondering if anybody that has been through EC and ET could advise me of what the possible side effects could be and how sore you are.  The reason I am asking is that I am chief bridesmaid at a wedding on the Saturday.

Another question is, I have heard that you can take Bachs Rescue Remedy throughout your IVF.  I am quite a nervy person.  Has anyone else heard of this?

Sorry its me, me, me tonight.

Hope everyone is fine. ITS FRIDAY TOMORROW!!! Yipee.  Love Aikybeats


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Aikybeats,

EC is sore, not going to beat around the bush, it all depends on which method of pain relief you take, you have two choices:
Self controlled pain relief, whereby you control the flow of pain relief, the doctor will tell you when to puch the button, (you hold a little control thingie with a butten and when pressed it pushes pain relief into you via a intravenus drip thingie.
The other option is to be sedated, this option you will not really know whats happening and probably be a bit asleep.

I choose to self medicate, as I wanted to watch on the screen what was happening, they do give you a slight sedative just to calm you down a wee bit.

I was sore afterward and this was with both EC's  It took a few days to sort of feel normal again coz you can also feel a bit bloated.
ET is a breeze, not problems, but they do recommend that you take it easy afterwards.

So its up to you, I only really felt normal again on about the Sunday I had EC on the Monday before. 

Not too sure of the Bachs Rescure Remedy, if you dont get a answer here try posting on peer support not sure.

Take care and hey dont worry abt me post we are here to help. 
Bev


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

HEY kIZZY,

             

What wonderful news, now here goes ET.

Good-luck for tommorrow, and remember now you gotta rest.

Love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I used rescue remedy, its fine cos its natural.

EC didnt hurt a bit cos I was sedated but boy do I ache now! Just taken some paracetomal and off to bed, Bev is it normal to have a stomach the size of a football and be really quite painful?  

A bit worried!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy,

Yes its very normal to feel really sore, it should feel better tomorrow, and yes bloated the tum can be.  As I said before, i could not wear my jeans for at least 6 days after. Remember that if you are in any doubt phone your clinic. am sure you will be fine 


Good-luck again for ET.

Love
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I'm reading this with a big smile on my face and a tear in my eye.  Kizzy, well done to you and DH, I'm so pleased for you.  Stay positive girl    .  All my very best wishes for today.

Aikybeats - I've used rescue remedy before too.  I preferred the spray to the drops.  I don't know how well it works really but it has certainly got me through a couple of stressful patches.  I'm trying the self-help method just now with relaxation (what's that again) and self hypnosis.  I takes some practice, but I'm feeling more positive, confident and, yes still a bit stressed too, but hey it's improving.  By the time I go for Prostap next week, I'll be floating on air!!!!!!!!!!!  Best of luck for Monday and your scan. 

Love to everyone

Lil


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi girls, sorry no personals knackered after two hour journey there and back to hossie  


Well my update is that I have two Grade 1 Embryos on board - sonny & cher !!       

The third one wasnt a grade 1 so couldnt freeze, but glad I've got best two in there  

Love them so much already!!         

Et was very easy and they went in first time, I like to think they were pleased to get in there!!

Start pessaries tomorrow  

have to send a urine sample on 18th, so will prob do a home test on 17th or 18th      

Please stick little embies!        

Thanks for all your good wishes, i wish you all the same and more,           

bye for now


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hey Kizzy they are in yipeeeeeeee.  Hows the tummy feeling?
Your a star   well done.  Now look after yourself loads, rest rest rest.

Sending lots of     to everyone.
Hanging in on my 2ww

Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Bev, good luck for test date, now I am joining you on the dreaded 2WW!! Arggh!

I am feeling a bit crappy, so will go lie down!!

take care


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Well done kizzy,       . good luck during the 2WW.

Hi Bev, hw is the 2WW going? hope your ok.

Hi to everyone else.

Take care, Lisa xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kizzy, 2 embies on board, well done you.  Keep them snug and get plenty of rest - you've earned it.    I'm keeping my fingers, toes and everything else crossed all goes well.  Now you can keep Bev company on the 2WW.  I'm so happy for you both.

   

Love to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks LIL,
I feel so happy to have my two embies on board - very blessed and priviliged!!   

Hope my positive and happy mood continues xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All 

Sorry not posted for a while; been a poor FF recently  Been really busy at work and home and not finding time to post as often. Hope everyone is well 

*Kizzy*- yeah  so pleased for you that you got through Ec & Et fine. Hope that Sonny & Cher are snuggling in there. As everyone else has said quality not quantity  . I only got 2 last cycle......  Take it easy on the 2ww 
*
Bev*- only a week to go! Hope you've had a relaxing time and not been over analysing things too much  Lots of    to you

*Aikeybeats*- great that you've started already  Hope the first couple of days of downreg have been okay for you and not too many side effects as yet. Hope it all goes smoothly for you at scan on Monday  About the wedding... everyone's different and some bounce back quicker than others. I've been different on all 3 of my cycles after EC, after one I was fine by next day and another I was on the couch for 3 days  I'd advise as much rest as possible before wedding to let your body recover, take painkillers if you need them and don't overdo things physically.

*Lil*- hope the prostap injection goes fine next week. You excited yet ?   

*Tracy*- good luck for scan next week   

 to everyone else Agora, Lisa, Buster, Carrie, Janet, Treaco, Redadmiral, Vicky and anyone else I've missed. Hope all the Scottish girlies are doing well wherever they are in the journey 

Love
Maz x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

All

Maz - Life sounds a bit hectic for you at the moment when you should be taking things easy.  Yes I'm excited about the prostap (crazy, eh).  I'm crapping myself too, but it marks the beginning of the next stage for me and DH and we're both hoping for a good outcome  

Kizzy - Hope Sonny & Cher are all snuggled up and your taking things easy. 

Aikybeats - How did the wedding go?    I hope you had a terrific day and danced your socks off at night.  Wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow        

I've heard Q10 is good for building up your womb lining, but I don't know when it should be taken or how much.  Any ideas?  

Hi to Bev, Tracy, Lisa and anyone else I've missed.

Lil


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Maz, hope you are enjoying your pregnancy!

Hi Lil, not long to go now til prostap jab, I hope you dont get evil symptoms    Its all part of the journey  

I feel fine today, still taking it easy but am planning a wlk to supermarket to buy some food for sunday lunch, DP says he will cook but I want to! it relaxes me!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well and looking after themselves.

Just a quick post from me, am doing fine so far,  enjoyed my day off working in the garden.  Really enjoyed it and took my mind of the 2ww.

Anyway back soon, lots of      for everyone, sorry no personals tonight.
Take care
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning.  Hows everyone?  Got my baseline scan yesterday and good news I can start stimming this Friday.  Back up next Friday and hopefully will get EC week beg 22nd October.  Thanks to everyone for helping me through the down regulating.  

Getting very excited and nervous now.

Kizzy - How you feeling?

LIL41 - Hen night was really good - just what I needed.  Wedding 2 weeks on Sat - week of EC and ET.  Not getting fitted for my dress until the Thursday night!!

  Love aikybeats


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls.... 

Sorry i have been missing in action all week but i felt i needed a break.  I love this thread and really feel like we are all friends but i was spending so much on time here that d/r felt like it was taking forever, i felt like i was sitting watching the clock and it was really getting me down, so as they say "A watched pot never boils" so i decided to stay away for a few days and clear my head and it has worked  , last week seems to have just flewn past and my baseline scan is tommorrow, so if everything is well they said i will start stimming on Thursday (Finally).... 

Kizzy, i have been sending you positive thoughts 24/7, and when i heard you had 2 little embies on board it definately brought tears to my eyes , i am so happy for you.  I have been talking about you and this board so much that my O/H must be fed up hearing about it!!.  How does it feel now that you are PUPO?.  Knowing that there is life inside you has to be the best feeling in the world and you have 2 so i can only imagine how you must be feeling.  You make sure you are taking it easy and taking good care or sonny & cher.... .  On a lighter note did you watch the greta v celtic game, god that was tense  , i thought greta had it for a minute but then our boys came back!!.

Aikybeats it's great to hear everything went great at the scan, i have mine tommorrow and all being well i have to start stimming on Thursday so we will be stimming buddies.... . I know what you mean about feeling nervous, the last few weeks have dragged in but now i can't believe that in 2 wks time E/C & E/T will be over and we will be on the 2 wk wait  , i am sooooo nervous but can't wait.

Bev i'm geting really nervous for you now, when is your test date?.  I will be sending you tons of positive thoughts for our first......    

Lil don't worry about your prostap jab the worse thing about it is the wait to start stimming, as for me d/r seems to being going past sooooooo slowly..... . When do you go for it?, and do you know how long you will be d/r for?....... 


Hi Maz, How did you get to be 9 wks pg already?, gosh that has really flow past i remember you getting your   and it seems like only last week!!.  I hope you and the baby are doing great, remember to keep us updated with how you both are... 


 Lisa i hope you are well.... , not long now until you start your treatment....  


 BIG HUGS  for all our other scottish girls, i'm sorry if i missed anyone out but i'm trying to type this quickly before i need to go out so i will catch up with you all later!!.... 

Speak to you all when i get back.....


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

How is everyone?

Hi tracey good luck for tomorrow and thrusday   

Hi Kizzy, how is the 2ww going?   

Hi Bev, how are you, hope the 2ww is going ok.   

Hi Aikey, Congrats on the scan yesterday!! 

Hello to everyone else!! Hope everyone is ok 

Take care Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls,

this will be a short one as I'm tired out, had a big drama today!
we went to portpatrick for the day yesterday and stayed over, it was lovely being out in the fresh sea air and I had a nice long walk ( hope embies didnt mind but I'm sure a bit of exercise is good!) fell asleep in big comfy bed after a huge plate of fish n chips listening to the waves in the harbour right outside bedroom window!!   

This am had a lovely breakfast, set off and about 5 miles out of portpatrick the car broke down steam coming out the bonnet!!  Water bottle was empty so filled it up, 1 mile later it did the same thing, phoned garage and guy cam out said it was cylinder head gasket - big job! and expensive so we decided to scrap our old bessie    The guy's wife came out and got us ( been parked in a farm drive way about 3 hours by then !   ) and we signed paperwork and have to send documents, then she took us to bus station and we got bus home from Stranraer which took about 3 hours!!!        So my embies have had a day of being tossed around on the bus, sure they will be fine!!  We are getting a new car now!!!   

Hiya Tracey, glad to ssee you back, good luck for scan tomorrow - finally you're getting started! I feel fine being pupo, a few cramps from pessaries but other than that fine, havent been that stressed even today!! You have to laugh!   Poor Gretna...they almost won!!   Thanks for all the positive thoughts  

Bev, how's it going? whens test date?

Well this was meant to be short!!    Hello to everyone else


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy honey how are you?  Thats awful you had to endure a 3 hour bus trip and lost your car   sending you tons of    .

Tracy I will have missed you hope the scan went well   

Thats me now on the rollercoaster had prostap this morning eeeeeeeeeek.

Hello everyone hope you are all having a good wednesday.

Katrina
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Katrina

Hope the prostap doesnt give you evil symptoms hun   

Tracey, good luck for baseline scan today hun   

Bev - where are you hun, must be getting close to test day?   

hello everyone else, sending you all lots of   

We are off to look for a new car after yesterdays drama!! Hope the embies have implanted now


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy, what a time you have had, but just think of the fun in looking for a new car.  Hope those embies of yours have snuggled in nicely.

Tracy, sometimes its good to step back a bit, it does clear your mind, your almost there too.

Katrina, good-luck on the cycle, just remember to be positive, we are all here to help too.

Lisa, hi to you too.

Well my day yesterday was not one that I want to remember.  I woke up in the morning with some brown spotting, told DH that there was no way I could go to work coz if its AF I don't want to be there.  Have in the past 2 weeks been having problems with work, my boss told me last week that she is moving premises and that she is cutting hours and may pay of staff.  There are only 4 of us working in the Salon with me being the only full timer, I cant afford to go part time, and also the travelling to work is expensive, so basically I got the boot, she phoned me yesterday and gave me a long sad story bla bla bla and that I'm on 1 weeks notice and that if I was in she would have sent me home anyway.  So thats what I get for 3 years loyal service.  As the day went on the brown spotting got worse and am afraid AF has arrived in full swing.  So am jobless and childless.          , so it was a raining cats and dogs and everything else for me.
So my plan of action, was advised always have a action plan:
1.Find a better job, in the process of doing this,
2.I'm so blessed to have 6 wee frosties on ice so maybe just maybe my so badly wanted child is there.  
3.So for the next 3 months I'm going to concentrate on getting ready to see my family of Xmas, I'm going to get me a fabi job, and I'm going to rediscover my DH, this fertility thing can just make life so hard and I want to just spend time being with my DH who I know would sell his beloved squash racket for me if he could give me a child.
4.  Keep my faith and support all you lovely ladies too.
5. Ill still do my test on Saterday, coz I promised Id not test early.
Thanks you all soooooo much for the support, I don't think that I would have been this sane without all of you. 

Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Bev honey what an awful time you have had, sending you a big   honey.  You seem to have a good plan of action. 

Take care

Katrina
xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev,

Im soo sorry. 

You have a good action plan. Can you work from home at all?

Take care Lisa xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Afternoon to all my Lovely Scottish Lassies..... 

Bev honey my heart is with you , i can't begin to imagine how you are feeling today but just know we are all here for you if you need us..... 

Katrina when was your appt today as i might have saw you up there?. How does it feel to finally be d/r?, just remember most of us are or have d/r on prostap so if you have any questions or worries just ask, i did.... , i wouldn't have made it through d/r in one piece without the girls on this thread.

Hi Kizzy Babes , i hope Sonny & Cher are doing well today, are you starting to feel any better yet?

Buster24, i think i passed you and your sis today in the waiting room, you where just coming back in to the waiting room as i was going in for my scan, did one of you have a black & white blouse on?, i'm sure it was you..... 

And a big hello  to all our other scottish girls...xx

Well as for me i had my scan today and have finally graduated to the Big School of stimming!!...... . She said my lining and ovaries looked perfect so i start stimming tomorrow, because my prostap ran out today i have the nasal spray aswell so have to sniff at 7am, 12noon, 6pm & 11pm, so i didn't get home from the hospital until 11.45am so i took my first sniff at 12 and feel fine, i has gave me a sore head though.... . She said to pick a time myself for stimming tomorrow so i think i will do it along with the nasal spray at either 6pm or 11pm?.

I have to go back for my 1st follie scan on Friday the 19th but she said normally most people need a 2nd scan so she booked that for monday 22nd, by then hopefully everything will be fine and i will have E/C & E/T the same week then test around the 9th of Nov, all my dates seem to be very similar to yours kizzy!!.

Can i ask what you where all told about the sperm collection?, she gave us a jar and told us to bring a fresh sample with us the morning of E/C which is what we did with our IUI's, but on the E/C leaflet she gave us it says its best to produce the sample in the hospital so it is really fresh so i'm a bit confused.... 

Well i better go and get some housework done, i have done nothing today since getting home... 

Lots of Babydust for everyone.......

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Just me again.....

I forgot i didn't get to tell you all that i resolved my holiday problem and me & the whole family are going to Eurodisney at the end of November!!

     EURODISNEY HERE WE COME!!     EURODISNEY HERE WE COME!!     


What happened was i always knew we could go as foot passengers on the Eurostar train but as the train leaves London at 9am it would mean travelling from Glasgow to London the night before, staying in a London hotel, then going for the train to paris in the morning and the same on the way back which for our party of 5 people would cost a fortune.  But then one morning i was messing about on the eurostar website and realised that there was a 2pm train if i didn't mind making a change and travelling via lille, so then i checked with virgin and they have a train leaving Glasgow at 6am which gets to London Euston at 12.30pm, so with a quick tube journey over to London St Pancras we can be there in plenty of time to catch the Eurostar at 2pm!!. Which means we leave Glasgow at 6am and arrive at the park at 6.30pm so don't need any extra hotels.... 

We are going for a 5 night break and leave 2 wks after my test date and i have it all worked out...

If the treatment fails then we get a well deserved break away as a family to clear our heads.... 

But if it works then we are going by train so there is no risk to the baby, and i am taking my nephew to keep my daughter busy and am taking my mum to help me out just incase so i can rest and enjoy the holiday and let her and O/H run after the kids...... 

At first i was just really excited to be going for my daughter as she is over the moon, but now d/h has told me he is really excited aswell so i think it will be great for us all , and it will help me release some of the stresses of the treatment...... 

Well im off again as i've still not done any housework.... 


Ps: Lisa what on earth is going on with that picture.......


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi tracy, have said hello on the berries cycle buds thread too, they have a room where your DH can do sample on the morning of EC, my EC was approx 11:45 so my DP did his sample about 11:00. They've got rudey mags in there for your DH!! Just means sample will be fresher!!   
GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!        

Bev, so sorry to read your news hunny, I am sure one of your snow babies is THE ONE    
Sounds like your action plan is a good un, how awful for you at work, maybe a blessing in disguise chick, a new exciting job is awaiting just around the corner!! I believe things happen for a reason and eventually everything slots in the way its meant to be ( might not be how we imagine it though!) good luck hun      Remember we're here for when you start FET xx   

Lisa, your pic is disturbing me!!!     

I feel absolutely fine girls, normal, but relaxed and happy    Probably cos I'm off work still - its bliss!!!
We got a new car today!! Renault Clio 1.2 3 door hatchback 2003 plate, meatallic grey, we pick it up saturday after its been checked over and valeted, haggled £500 off the price and get a years warranty, road tax and mot, well chuffed! Just what we nedd, a small reliable car which is easy to run and cheap!!

Take care girlies


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

woo hoo Tracey!!! Great news!!      Hope you are preggers then


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello, i tink that i need toexplain the pic. Before anyoe thinks that im in love with the Hof you are wrong!! 
Its a thing that me and another couple of girls started at work, we used to put him on the computer as a screen saver and add bits to him (ill let your imagination run wild!) 
She even bought me the Hoff signing america for a xmas pressie!! 
I have an even better pic of him naked with only a dog covering his you know what!!  

Lisa xx 
I shall leave him on for a few days for you to enjoy!!

Tracey im soo jealous, can i come in your suitcase?

Kizzy, Woo Hoo for getting a new car!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Tracy, glad scan went well, I feel quite excited to be doing something now, I got soreheads with the spray and drank water which shiffted it.  I was at the GRI at 8.15, there was another 2 couples there.  Thats brill you have your holiday all sorted  

Kizzy glad you got the car situation sorted.

Lisa glad you not in love with the hoff   

xx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry to intrude just wanted to say hiya and hope all your treatments go well.

helen x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lovely Ladies,

Thank-you for all the kind words.  Much appreciated.   

Now Lisa, I was also getting worried, what a pic of the Hof can only imagine the other pic.     

Kizzy, you just keep taking good care of yourself.

Tracy, I would get DH to do sample in the hospital, the fresher the better, and am sure as Kizzy says they have those mag's that you dont wont him to see.  I must admit I did laugh when my DH came back from his bit of happiness, said that the mags were not as good as last time     

Helen, hey welcome you are not intruding, you are more than welcome here.  You had ET today how did it go? your on the 2ww good-luck, I to had treatment at ninewells.  Take care of yourself and your embies.

Hiya to Katrina and everyone else.  Dont know why Im so calm, perhaps two disappointments in two days has made me numb, dont know.   

Take care
Bev


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Bev,

Am so sorry that  has turned up before test day  Hope you'll be able to try again in time   In the meantime sounds like your plan of action will keep you busy. I'm sure you'll get a much better job by the end of the week. Something good has to happen to cancel everything else out   

Thinking of you.
Love
Maz x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Kizzy – How you doing?

Tracey – What Hospital are you going to?  I’m at Ninewells and have my 1st follie scan on the 19th as well.

Bev – so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you big hugs and love.

Hi to LIL41, lisa25; Maz, Katrina – How you all doing?

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone – love to all.

Start stimming tomorrow – going quick now.  Enjoy the weekend.  Speak soon.  

Love aikybeatsxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck with jabbing aikybeats, its easy peasy   I was on gonal f 225iu too.

I feel fine, perfectly normal, healthy and happy!!  

Loving being off work, dont want to go back next week, but wont mind if I have good news


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Afternoon my lovely Scottish Lassies......... 

Aikybeats its great to have you as a cycle buddie,  i start stimming today with gonal-f 225iu and go for my follie scan next friday the 19th so my EC & ET will be the week of the 22nd aswell, but i am having my treatment at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary..... .  

I will be doing my 1st jab at 6pm tonight so i am starting to feel a bit nervous, i hope i don't chicken out....  

Wish me luck....xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

You will be fine Tracy, good luck!!    its really easy honestly xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies.

Aikybeats and Tracy, hippppppppeeee, stimms, you two will be fine, easy as pie hey Kizzy   .

Kizzy you sound well chilled out, when do you go back to work  
Lots of     

I'm doing okay surprisingly , hopefully have a job interview tomorrow, so thats positive, will do my test on Saturday and phone Dundee and tell them that they did not make me preggers  ,BUT,  I WILL BE BACK IN JANUARY 2008.

Had a nice day today, lady of leisure me, into Edinburgh for tickets to watch CATS on Saturday night with my MIL, SIL and lovely Friend too.
Tommorrow Lunch with my lovely friend, so I'm enjoying my joblessness, just wish that I could have been this relaxed last week, bad boss  

Anyway trying to decide whats for tea, pasta I think, an oh did I mention I got myself a large bottle of Red Wine, will have a glass or two tonight.

Take care ladies
Bev
PS I'm still  sad


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi ladies,

As you can see i have changed the pic, the hoff will come back one day!! 

Hi Bev, Good luck for the job interview!! 

Hi kizzy, hope your coping with the 2ww.

Aiktbeats and Tracey, hope the jabs go well!!

I phoned the clinic yet and have my baseline scan for the 5th Nov!!

Take care Lisa xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy you sound nice and relaxed sending you tons of     snuggle in embies   

Tracy and Aikybeats good luck with the jabs.

Bev enjoy your glass of wine you deserve it sweetie, good luck with job interview   

Big hello to all the wonderful scottish lassies.

Good to the Southern General tonight to visit my brother hes just had a major op on his stomach yesterday.

Katrina
xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa love the new pic, no but yes but no but yes but    
Glad you have a date for scan, I found that knowing dates makes things go quicker, the only exception is the test date.

Katrina, Hope your brother gets well very soon lots of     for him.

Take care
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Evening Girls............xx

 Kizzy & Bev you where both totally right the gonal-f jab was a piece of pie, the needle went in like a hot knife in butter, i was atually quite disturbed that i actually felt nothing at all so i think someone is telling me i'm carrying too much fat... .  I actually think now that the nasal spray is worse than the jabs as it tastes awful, you don't get the taste right away but then after 5 mins you can taste it at the back of your throat YUK, and its even worse when you have to get up at 7am to do it!! .

I forgot to ask, did any of you have side effects with the jabs?

Bev babes i just can't put into words what i feel for you, i am so sorry the treatment didn't work this time  . I know its the last thing you want to hear just now but i truly believe in karma and that things happen or don't happen for a reason but i'm sure it will be your time soon... .  

Katrina i'm sorry to hear about your brother i am sending lots of positive thoughts for him to get well soon...  .

Lisa great news that you finally have a scan date, it feels great when you get dates, you begin to actually believe that its all happening  .

Kizzy i hope you have your feet up keeping sonny & cher safely snuggled up.  Not that it will happen but just remember don't panic if you get any spotting or cramping as it is very common when the embies are implanting, i only say this to you as nobody told me this when i was pregnant so as soon as i seen spots of blood and began cramping i freaked out so just want you to be prepared just incase  .  And i have sent the pee stick police round to your house to make sure you stay away from the sticks until test day    .

Well need to go still havn't had my dinner yet and i'm starving!!
Nighty Nighty
Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Tracy,

Thanks for yours wise words of wisdom.  

Told you so    ,  Oh did no one mention the spray gross, I always ate something right after sniffing it kinda take the taste away gross  .

Jabing should have no real side affects, but do remember that the jabs stimulate the ovaris and you will in a few days feel a bit of activity going on in that area.  Dont worry as it can sometimes feel heavy, and will become uncomfortable, but drink lots of water very important, I sound like a stuck record but its so important.  You may also feel tired and just not the same.  Take it easy.   jsut pretend your on hols.  

Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Tracey - told you jabs were easy hun!! Well done!!   Only side effect I had was niggly pains in ovaries whilst stimming but thats normal.

Katrina - hope you bro is ok  

Lisa - glad you've got a date now, it will go quickly and you'll soon be on 2WW!!

Bev -    its normal to be sad hunny, take care of yourself  

As for me I've hit a low point today, had to come sooner or later!!    I couldnt sleep last night, mind was whirling around and around what is bfn? what if bfp? I find the bfn scenario so much easier to imagine cos its all I know   

Went for a meal last night and tried to make plans for next weekend for both eventualities.  

The thing is I dont know if I want to do all this again ( I've still got 2 free goes) - maybe its time to accept that its not meant to be. Anyways dont want to be negative!!     Bye for now


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mornin Kizzy,

Hey its so normal to have these feelings.  Get back onto the positive train.  Dont think about future cycles concentrate on this cycle.  Whilst you may think that you could not do this again, beleive me you can.  I remember after my 1st tx and getting my BFP that I was glad that it worked coz I just could not do this again, then after my horrible 1st scan I realised that I was going to have to do it again.  So here I am 2 IVF's and a FET and hopefully two more FET's, I wont give up until Im told stop.

So dont think about this now, its wasting energy.  Do something really nice today and you will feel better.

         

love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Bev

Going to see my best friend, she has a little girl nearly 3 and a little boy of 7 months.

that will help, I'll be like arrghh get me outta here I want peace and quiet!!


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Zulu

ET went better than i thought - was expecting it to be really sore but it was surprisingly easy, so now its just a case of wait and see.

 is it normal to have stomach cramps since ET - have had them since procedure was done - keep feeling like im gonna get AF.  Sorry to sound so dippit but its the first time i have gone through this so really dont know what to expect.

Thanks for your help  

Helen


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Stomach cramps are totally normal, your bits have been poked and prodded around, I also had a stomach the size of a beach ball too!! But after a few days the cramps will ease off.

I am having af type pains now, if the spotting starts I will be sad  Feeling a bit blue today   Have cancelled going to see best friend, she understands though


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse

    will have my fingers crossed that the cramps stop   sending you some  

Take care

Helen


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning girls

Hope you are all fine.  Done my 1st Gonal F injection this morning – got on fine.  No problem.

Am sitting at work and getting myself very worried about the EC procedure.  I have decided that I am going to go with the general anaesthetic.  I know this is selfish of me, but I am still smoking approx 4 cigarettes a day.  My partner does not know I do this anymore, but with the year I have had my stress levels are over the top.  When we were 1st referred for IVF back last year and filled out the forms, I put on it that I was a smoker.  At EC does the anaesthetist ask if you smoke? I am going to Ninewells. Tomorrow is the day I am going to try my hardest and stop.  Is it safe to use the patches?  

Sorry about the questions and I do know how selfish I am.  

Will be back on later to do personals.  Love aikybeats


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Kizzy, hope the cramps stop  

Aikybeats, i didn't think that they done GA at Ninewells, thats where im having tx, only thought they done sedation or a pump that you control that is filled with morphine. 

Hi Hellsbells, congrats on the et. 

Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aikybeats, they will ask you before you go in for EC as they have to fill it in on form, I was very proud to say I was a non smoker ( have stopped for nearly 4 weeks now!!!), I didnt use patches or anything just thought of my embryos, smoking stops them implanting hun, I know its hard but try and stop B4 EC, 4 a day is nothing you can do it BEAT THE WEED!!!!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa - On the website it says light general anasthetic or self controlled sedation.  Maybe they have changed it since the website was written.  Hope not though, thought I would be going for a general anasthetic.  Will try find out more and let you know for definate.

Kizzymouse - well done on you stopping smoking.  Am definately going to try my hardest as from tomorrow to not have a cigarette and then when EC comes, I can say I am a non smoker.

Thanks girls.  Will be in touch later.  Aikybeatsxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

You can do it aiky beats think of embies    I was so pleased to have grade 1's, sure its to do with no smoking or alcohol  

I had sedation with EC, its lovely, dont worry!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hellsbells, as Kizzy says its quite normal and will settle in a few days time.  Well done its a breeze hey except for the full bladder     Good-luck on the 2ww.  Will be checking on your progress.

Aikybeats, they offer either sedation or self controlled pain relief, so I think that you will probably have sedation then, from what I can remember I think they do ask if you smoke, can remember for sure.  Giving up will only be good for you and embies.  Really EC is not that bad, be positive.

Have not much time tonight have promised DH all my attention tonight.
Job interview went well and I start on Monday hipeeeee. At least one thing went well this week, what a week of disappointments.  Just hope that things go better from here.
thanks again for all the support ladies.

Love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats on the new job Bev!!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat son your new job Bev!!!      

Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa

The Hoff Back     

Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev,

Yeah Hoff back, life was not the same without him!!   

Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Is that his nan's black cardie he's got on?

As for the pants -


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I must admit the Hof was cute in his day, Knight Rider, use to love watching that.

Anyway just came to check that all was well and that Kizzy you are resting, not long to go.  Need to go and shower off to Edinburgh to watch CATS.

Have a lovely evening what ever your doing.
I see Scotland are 2-1 up, lets hope it stays that way. 
Love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Listening to footie now Bev, eeek scary!  Better stay 2-1 up  

15 mins or so to go!!
I have been sort of resting  Not doing too much dont worry! Feel better after yesterday, eeww wot a crappy day I had, got to point now where I dont see oint in worrying over something i cannot do a thing about!! 

enjoy Cats   



*ARRRGHHH!!! SCOTLAND JUST SCORED 3-1 DIDNT HEAR WHO SCORED THOUGH!!!! WAHEY!!*


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Kizzy i just posted you a message on the other thread, i was actually wrong in my last post clearblue can work 4 days early which is from around 10dpo,  but i forgot that we count from EC and not ET which means you are already 10dpo and could get a pos+ result from today, how scary is that!!  .  

But i don't think i would ever be brave enough to test this early!!. 

Hope you are still resting.......


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tracyxx said:


> Kizzy i just posted you a message on the other thread, i was actually wrong in my last post clearblue can work 4 days early which is from around 10dpo, but i forgot that we count from EC and not ET which means you are already 10dpo and could get a pos+ result from today, how scary is that!! .
> 
> But i don't think i would ever be brave enough to test this early!!.
> 
> Hope you are still resting.......


Hi

Just thought I'd pass on this info which is on the Clearblue website.

Although both the standard & digital Clearblue hpts are sensitive to 25 mIU/ml and you can test up to 4 days before AF is due, it is not as accurate when used this early.

*Clearblue digital:*
Number of days before AF
-1 95%
-2 90%
-3 82%
-4 51%

*standard Clearblue:*
Number of days before AF
-1 87%
-2 84%
-3 74%
-4 53%

If used on the day AF is due it is up to 99% accurate.

http://www.clearblue.info/uk/HealthcareProfessionals.cfm

Even Early Response is only 69% accurate when used 4 days early, 83% when 3 days early and 93% when 1-2 days early...

http://www.firstresponsefertility.com/pregnancytest.php

I would definitely avoid testing before official test day...if you leave it until at least 14 days past EC (which can be classed as ovulation) then you are far more likely to get an accurate result. 

Loads of luck to my cycle buddies    
Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi natasha

How are you doing?     

I'm not going to test early, its that bad Tracy being naughty hee hee    

Am planning on testing Wed, thats 14 days after EC, cos I have to send my wee up to hossie on Thursday and want to send first of the day


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzy honey, i feel really bad now please don't think for a second i was suggesting that you test this early , i just meant how strange it was that you "could" in theory get a pos+ result from now as it doesn't seem so long ago that we all just met on here and you where going for your prostap jab, we have all came a long way together..... .

You are right not to test until wednesday then you know you are getting an accurate result as there is nothing worse than getting a false negative as your heart sinks and it is hard to stay positive after that.

I will be sending you lots of positive vibes for wednesday......   

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tracy I was only kidding hun!!   

I AM tempted today tho cos I want put out my misery, but testing early can bring more misery, and those CB digitals arent cheap!  

Feel a bit down today   Just cant the positive vibes going at all


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Zulu

Thanks for that - i phoned ninewells on friday re the cramps and they brought me back it - it only turns out i have an infection - thank god its only that - i feel so much happier, have to go back to dundee for a scan tomorrow but am sure that will be fine.

Kizzy       only a couple of days to go now you are nearly there.  good luck 

Bev congrats on your new job 

 Helen


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hellsbells, glad to hear you are doing okay, and remember just take it easy now.          

Kizzy,  I know how you are feeling, its so hard to be positive, and I know that you just want to know, but you are almost there, just hang in there before you know it its wednesday and you can test.  lots of      

PS glad to see Scotland won yesterday, Im getting ready to watch South Africa vs Argentina playing semi final of Rugby World Cup, I hope we win then its the final, which will be against England.
Have not had a happy day today, but I know that there will be good days and bad, once Im in my new job Im sure I will feel better
Anyway take care all the ladies.
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girlies,

Hope you are all ok.

Hi Bev, Good luck for tomorrow!!   

Hi Kizzy, is the 2ww driving you insane yet?? There is not long now, Good luck.

Hi Tracey, how are you? is that your dog? My dogs name is also sasha!! She is so cute!!

Quick question ladies, i will warn there is TMI coming up. Today have been having brown discharge, its now turning red, although i have no af cramps, af is not due for another 2 weeks, have been having ovulation yoe pain this week, im going to phone the clinc tomorrow, hope it doesnt canc tx this month, im etting really worried, i ve never had this before. Any feedback will be great.

Take care Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry I cant help you Lisa, clinic will be able to help  

yes, to answer your question I am now totally INSANE!!


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on most of the week, broadband decided to go on strike and leave me stranded.  Good grief, but you've all been busy.

Bev - what a rollercoaster you've been on hun.  I was gutted to hear all your news but full of admiration at your positivity in looking forward.  You're a strong cookie and it will happen       .  Today marks a turning point and hopefully your action plan will be well an truly kicked into action.  Best of luck with the new job today.

Kizzy - after all your hiccups last week, you were so calm.  You're almost there so put your feet up and relax!!!!    

Aiky - how's the jabbing going (and the quitting smoking).  I gave up the week a couple of years ago when DH and I first talked about starting a family.  Yes it was pretty awful the first few weeks and I tried everying from patches to gum.  None of the aids worked for me but I did real Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking.  The book cost less than a week's supply of patches and worked like a dream for me.       

Lisa - I'm sorry but I don't have any answers for you either hun, and would agree that phoning the clinic is the best idea.  Hope everything's OK.    PS I have to say the Hof's a hoot - I vote you keep him in.

Hellsbells - hello and welcome.  The girls here are fab and will keep you going through even the toughest time.  Hope your putting your feet up and relaxing too.  How long to test? 

Katrina - how's you and how have you been since the jab?

I had Prostap last week and I have to say I've only had a couple of short lived   (but DH says I would have had them anyway).  The most painful part of that episode was handing over the plastic to pay for the tx (OMG).  So we're skint now but happy to at last been starting tx.  Waiting of AF arriving (any day now) before baseline scan and starting jabs (eek).  Have decided to go with Gonal-f (on the highest dose cos I'm an old git) and hoping to start before the end of the week.  I was told at the clinic tho that AF might be a bit late this month cos of the Prostap.

Anyway, best get ready for work.  Lots of love to all and hi (and sorry) to anyone I've missed.  Have a good week girls.



Lil xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning everyone.

Hope everyone is fine.  At work just now, so its just a quickie.  Will be back on tonight to check out how everyone is doing and do personals.

Quick question – Have been thinking more and more about going for the self patient controlled sedation instead of getting put under for EC.  I am at Ninewells.  Anyone who has been there and done that, can you please advise what it is like for me please.

Love to all.  Aikybeats


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I didnt have self controlled sedation, the anaethitist ( cant spell it!) sits by your side and does that, dont worry aikybeats the sedation is great and you wont feel a thing, all you will feel is the needle going into the back of your hand but thats just a wee nip  

Hi LIL  

sending you all lots of baby dust


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to all my Scottish Lassies, how are we all today?

Kizzy only 2 days to go and i can't wait, i think i'm almost as nervous as you waiting on our next scottish girls , i will be sending you tons of positive vibes 

Aikybeats i think we are around the same time arn't we, have you had your follie scan yet? or do you have a date for EC already?

LIL41 how is the prostap going? i hope your not having to many side effects , i was d/r on prostap for 27 days and it drove me mad. Do you have your scan appointment yet?

Lisa25 i wouldn't worry it sounds like you are having an ovulation bleed, i get them from time to time always 2 wks before a/f is due, and i normally get some niggly ovulation pains along with it so i wouldn't worry!!. I definately don't think it will stop the tx, but you can phone them if your worried just to reassure yourself.... 

Bev who is it you have coming for xmas?. All my family live overseas but they will all be back for xmas, it will the first xmas in about 8 years that we will all be together!!, really looking forward to it... 

Helen how did your scan go today? i am sending you tons of   for the 27th, fingers crossed that  stays away.... 

Mazv we havn't heard from you for a while, how are you and the baby doing?, hope you are both doing great and taking it easy... 

Katrinar how is the dreading d/r going?, i think d/r on prostap has to be the worse part of IVF it seems to take soooooo long!!... 

Carrie i know you pop in from time to time to catch up, how are you doing?. You must be nearly there by now, when is your due date?. Hope you and the baby are really well..... 

Buster24 where are you?, hope you & your sis are both doing ok... . We are on the very same cycle as we had the same scan appointments and both started stimming together, does she have a follie scan this week, my first scan is on Friday at 9.10am.... 

Annes we havn't heard from you in a few weeks, have you started stimming yet?

Well i better go and get some house work done before o/h gets up (hes on nights) or he will be mad that i have sat on here all day and done nothing 
Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

thanks for your advice, phoned the clinic today, and they said to continue as planned. So fingers crossed for sat. 

Hi Kizzy, its not long now good luck!! hope you get a great outcome!!

Hi Bev, hope your first day went well.

Hi Tracey, i feel a bit better, after phoning the clinic, got an appt at gp just to discuss everything and ill mention it to her.

Hi Aiky, i was thinking of having the patient controlled sedation, think that its a good idea, they tell you when to press, you can have it every 5 min or so, you will be awake and be able to count the eggs. i think that i prob will go for it!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Take care Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lovely ladies,

Just a quickie from me,
New Job started today went very well, thanks for all the good-lucks.

Aikybeats and Lisa, I have had on both my IVF's the self controlled option and its absolutly fine, not prob's, the doc will tell you when to press for pain releif and its really no problem, as Lisa said then at least you can see whats happening and can count the eggs.

Kizzy,   not long to go,      

Hey Tracy loved your colourful post, your so clever.  My Mom, brother his wife and kids are all coming for xmas, last time I had xmas with them was in 2003.  Cant wait.  My Mom does not know that my brother and family are coming they arrive a week later.

Anyway gotta go, 
Love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Glad job went well Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Kizzy can you explain to me a bit more about the HCG trigger shot please. Does it come ready for use like the Gonal-f or do you have to mix it? and where do you inject it? eg stomach/leg etc.  Sorry to be a pain but just learned tonight that i may be home alone the night i need to do it so i'm just making sure i will be ok to do it alone... 

Thanks
Tracyxx

Ps: I love having you as my guinea pig....


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Guinea pig reporting for duties m'am!!   

Its in a pen like gonal F and you have to take it exactly when clinic say, you keep it in fridge until time of injection and do it in the stomach.  The needle is a wee bit thicker though than gonal F, so you might have to exert more pressure than normal to get it in but its ok. You inject the whole contents of the pen.

Hope thats helped


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls wee update me been on the progynova since the 9th ans sis on the gonal F we go back on friday for scan to see how many follicles we have       sister has been fine jaggin and sniffin me i have this bloated feeling and dragging sensatiion in lower abdo, hope this noraml
hope all is well on the tread will catch up later, have uncle here doing tiling so not had a minute.
kim xxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Good Morning Girls........... 

Kizzy     , you are the very best







in the world!!.

 OMG when i typed in guinea pig google gave me this picture







 i don't think you want to be that kind of guinea pig (Deep Fried)!!

Thanks Kizzy, O/H has asked for a few days off Between E/C & ET but they said he needs to work the days running up to it so i was just worried about doing the jab myself but you have reassured me now..... 

How are you feeling today , only 1 day left to go your head must be spinning  ?

Bev, i hope your loving your new job. It sounds like you and your family are all going to have a great christmas!! (Can i come!!)......  

Hi Buster, its great to hear you and your sis are both doing well, fingers crossed for your appt on Friday i hope your sis has some nice big fat follies!!... 

I'm doing fine today, day 6 of stims and i must admit that i had a few twinges last night and am starting to feel slightly bloated don't know if it's my imagination or not so fingers crossed for my scan on friday xx, i hope my follies are doing well in there.

Tracyxx _


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww Tracy that guinea pig is so cute   - then I saw the deep fried one aww no!!     

Glad you feel better about the jab!  

Your posts are great so colourful and you are good at keeping up with everyone, my brain has gone to mush I'm afraid!! Bananas!  

So will just send you all some   I'm such a crap cycle buddy!!  

I cant decide whether to test wed or thurs?

Tomorrow is 14 days past EC, is that too early? I have to send a sample to hossie by pee post on thurs morning    So thought it might be easier doing it Wed, plus I dont need to go back to work til 1pm. that'll be a shocker I've been off for 2 and a half weeks!!!  


take care everyone xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Kizzy do you have the double box of







tests?

If you have then test tommorrow but keep it in your mind that it is still a day early just incase its a  then you know you have just tested too early and you need to test again on thursday to get your , as i said before with my daughter i tested pos+ a few days early but the 2nd time it was the day of a/f before i even got the faintest pos+ so it can vary.

And the tests you use make a difference, i remember doing 2 tests on one day and one was neg- and one was pos+, if i make it to ET i'm going to buy 2 x first response & 2 x clearblue digital. The first response as they seem to be the best for early testing and the clearblue for nearer test day, as you can see i am a seriel tester and i know it, not even the pee stick police  could stop me!!.... 

Let us know what you decide and we will be here fo you?
Tracyxx_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

yes its a double box!!

I have ordered some early detection pee sticks ( non digital ) from the internet too, they will arrive tomorrow or thursday so i have that option too!!!

I am really really really nervous now, got butterflies in my stomach and am constantly chanting under my breath NO AF and PMA PUPO PMA PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

I cant decide, will prob decide in a.m after DP has gone to work, would rather do it myself first!!  : 

thanks Tracy xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_That is so funny i always do the same, i always test myself first then do it again with O/H!!... 

You have to be wary of some of the internet early sticks, they are the ones that kept giving me BFN- so i thought i wasn't pg, but something in my mind didn't believe it so i went out and got some first response and got my POS+ on the same day!!

You will know yourself when the time is right to test....... 

For me i always get the feeling that a/f is coming for a few days then all of a sudden there's nothing, it all goes away and you are left feeling normal again as if a/f has came and went, then i know its time to test!!...... 

Tracyxx
_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Tracy  

I guess I will know tomorrow if its the right time, so scared!!   never had a positive ever so cant imagine it actually happening for us  

but I know there is a small chance it might


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Honestly kizzy up until now everything you have said sounds great so i think after tommorrow you will know exactly what it feels like to get that ....... . I will be sending you tons and tons of positive vibes until you test!!..   

Tracyxx_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks hun, appreciate that, i feel fine today, quite good infact, except for butterflies when I think about testing!!

Can I ask you a symptom question? have a weird taste in my mouth, maybe I've just got dodgy breath!!     Is this a sign hun?

also had a wee dizzy spell b4, but I'm not reading into it, cos it could be pessaries. Also keep getting a fluttery strange feeling down there! Not in womb in lady bits!!       

dont want to read into stuff but you cant help it can u?!!


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: I've never been pregnant either, but according to the books a metallic tase in the mouth is a symptom    

Good luck!

Agora x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Kizzy, just popped in to see how you ladies are doing...your symptoms sound good to me...

Earliest I've tested is 12 days following transfer, so 14 & 15 days from collection.

Good luck - I'll be checking for your result.    

Alison


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Alison and Agora - how are you hun, not long til FET now?   

The taste comes and goes, as do all the strange things, I still have af pains.

wish I could be as positive as you girls are about my outcome!! just cant imagine seeing a positive no matter how hard I try!!!  


I'll let you know if I test a day early tomorrow


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

kizzymouse said:


> Can I ask you a symptom question? have a weird taste in my mouth, maybe I've just got dodgy breath!!    Is this a sign hun?


_*
OMG!!

Kizzy, that is definately a symptom i had it will both pregnancy's, its a strange metallic taste, really hard to describe...... 

You have me all excited now i can't wait for tomorrow.......  



Tracyxx*_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Dont get too excited hun!! Dont want you or me to be disappointed!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Kizzy i will be sending you as many positive vibes as i can tonight praying you get that  in the morning.... *_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

aww you are an absolute star hunny   I hope I can be as supportive to you on your 2WW!!   

I might chicken out in the morning   so scared it'll be -ve once again!  

PMA BFP PMA BFP PMA BFP PMA BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy hon sending you tons of      for tomorrow hope its a BFP.

Tracy writing Kizzy in   must have taken you ages, how sweet.

Sorry not been on much, just taken some me time before it all really starts and dealing with new job and big bro, he got out on Saturday and doing fine, cant eat much, which is good as he needs to loose weight   .

D/R going ok, due AF tomorrow but dont know if it will show not having PMT which I usually get   and quite bad, the only thing that has changed is I keep waking up on top of the duvet   even in summer I dont come out from under it and its been since I got the jab, I am not having sweats yet so dont know whats going on  

Take care will be checking on you tomorrow Kizzy, just remember we are all here holding your hand



Katrina
xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a quickie to say - am thinking of you kizzymouse for tomorrow.  Am sure it is going to be a BFP.  When I was pregnant, I had a metallic taste in my mouth as well.  Everything crossed for you.  Try and get a good nights sleep.

Hi Tracey hon - How you getting on stimming?  Am fine.  Getting quite a bit of movement in my left ovary - so hoping thats a good sign.  Not long till follie scan now on Friday.

Will do other personals tomorrow.  Nite - love aikybeatsxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you darlings, I still cant believe Tracy did my name in these   how lovely!!  

You girls are the best, sniff   I'm coming over all emotional!!

Havin an early night, back to work tomorrow after 2 and a half weeks off!   

will let you know outcome if i get brave enuff to test xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Me again, i can't seem to stay away from these boards today............ 

I have a feeling this will be a long one so if you need a cup of tea go and get it now..... 

Tonight was my 6th injection and i must say that i am feeling lots of jabbing going on, if i try and move too quickly i get a slight jabbing pains so i am assuming this is a good sign that something is happening. I really want this treatment to work now more than ever as my sister in law came to visit last week and told me her and her new partner have decided to try for a baby and now tonight my brother in law has just came to visit and basically him and his girlfriend hinted at the same thing so i know soon i am going to be surrounded by babies and it will kill me if i don't have one of my own.... . I don't mean it in a "they have one so i want one" kind of way i just mean that usually i can hide how i'm feeling about wanting a baby as we don't have any young kids in the family but there is no way i could hide my feelings if i was surrounded by babies all the time .

To be honest a few days ago i was having really bad side effects again with the d/r spray and decided that if this tx fails then i wasn't trying again, i said if i was lucky enough to have snowbabies then i would do the FET but just don't feel strong enough to go through the full treatment cycle again . But then today i have had a complete turn around and feel the very opposite, i feel like i will keep at it until they lock the clinic doors on me..... . I think this is why they say it's best to take one step at a time and see how it goes.

Do any of you ever have bad days when you feel like just giving up or is it just me? .

On a lighter note my SIL went to see a fortune teller who told her that her sister was going to have twins, my SIL told her that it would be very unlikely as her only sister is sterilized but the fortune teller just told her to remember what she had said...  Then it wasn't until she was talking to me she remembered and said "Oh my god, you are my sister-in-law maybe she meant you", she doesn't know about the tx so i just nodded and smiled, but under my breath i was thinking God please let it be true!!.... .

How much do you include your partners in your tx apart from the obvious?. I have always been a pretty much do everything myself kind of person but i felt that when i had my m/c it backfired on me as i hadn't included him in anything so i felt very alone, it wasn't his fault as he hadn't been to any of the appointments or scans so he didn't have the same connection with the baby that i had so i felt as if i was grieving alone. This time i have decided to include him in everything and i am really glad, as he is asking all the time if i have taken my meds and how i'm feeling and when our next appointments are, so i really feel like we are in it together this time which feels great... . Although at the moment he is point blank refusing to go into the "dildo cam" scans with me....i wonder why? 

Well i better stop talking now before i fill the page up myself...... 
Nighty night
Tracyxx

Ps: Kizzy i can't beleive the next time we speak you will have had your .......  . Just remember not to run off to the pg board and leave us all behind!!... .
*_


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning Girls

My God you've been busy the last few days.

Kizzy, I'm sending you lots of         for a  .  Got everything crossed for your today hun.  Hope you got some sleep last night.

Tracy, you are such a star and a support.  I know exactly how you feel when some of your nearest and dearest are hinting at babies or telling you they're pg.  I've had a lot of that too lately.  It's beautiful for them and I'm delighted for them but deep down inside.......... ...........    Our turn will come, we just need to wait a bit.

Aikybeats, glad the stimming's going well.  Not long now till your scan.  Hope you've got lots of follies brewing up in there.

Katrinar, so pleased to hear your brother's home and doing OK.  Any kind of surgery seems to take an age to recover from, he'll just have to take it a day at a time.  Glad the D/R going OK too.  Like you, I'm not having too bad a time.  AF was due yesterday but no sign yet.  I have to wait til   arrives, then phone the clinic and make an appt for day 3 for my scan and bloods.  So could be the end of the week, could be God only knows when.  What about you, any date for a scan set?

Kim, wishing you and your sis all the best for Fri.  Fri's going to be a busy day with everyone on this thread I think. 

Bev, you're Christmas this year is going to be really special  .  Hope the job's still going well.  First week is always the worst.  How's everything going?

Lisa, glad the clinic have put your mind at rest.  When do you start D/R.  I had sedation once before for dental treatment.  Went like a dream.  I remember absolutely nothing about it.  DH says I was able to walk (albeit like I'd had 8 pints of Guinness) and talk (with the same effect), but I remember nothing    Wonderful stuff.

Lots and lots of love to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning

Good luck today kizzy           lets hope its a  will have fingers crossed for you today.

Tracy, Lil and Bev thank a lot for your messages of support.  The scan went well on Monday - everything looked fine and the infection is nearly gone (thank god) why is it never easy!!!!  My test date is on the 27th so am really trying hard not to think about it as i start stressing.  Thought i had better get back to work today as have been skiving for over a week and a half.  Came in to nearly 200 emails    gonna be a busy day!!!  As you can see i still found time to catch up on all the posts i had missed (thats what i get for not logging on for 2 days )

Is anyone else using the gel rather than the pessaries?  if so what do you think of it - has anyone used both (at diff times obviously) and which do you think is better.  We were put onto the gel as there was a prob at the manufacturers and am hoping that it will be as effective as the pessaries.

Well anyway good luck to everyone who is on the 2ww,   to anyone who needs it. take care

Helen x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

kizzy all the best dont know how you can hold on, i am a pee stick fanatic, i test ever day nuts i know, even madness. but the only time i was pg with ivf was the one and only time i got past day ten without bleeding, well you are way past day ten i think it is def going to be a    ,
tracy what hospital are you at? when is your appointment on friday?
sister is feeling a bit bloated now, she is very very thin but says her belly looks swollen. cant wait till friday to see how many follicles we have, 
goodluck everyone take care
kim xxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kim

Good luck for friday - hope you have loads of good ones

Helen


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

its a bfn once again. 

I cant take anymore of this, mother nature is trying to tell me something, its about time i listened.
I think you ladies who keep doing this are so brave, I'm just not brave enough to encounter failure after failure every time   

sorry for depressing post xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy honey dont know what to say to you sweetheart just sending you a big   we are here if you need us   

Katrina
xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Kizzy

So sorry to hear     ... really was hoping this was your turn ... do another test tomorrow just in case.

I can totally understand your feelings about having had enough .... just take a wee break from tx is poss.  ..... I cancelled my last tx in June as had had ENOUGH ...     

Don't give up ...  you will get 'good news' soon  

Keep strong
Kx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Kizzy - Am so so sorry to hear your news.  

It is a totally unfair world we live in.

Love and best wishes - thinking of you.  Love aikybeats. xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Kizzy am so sorry


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_OMG Kizzy,      i thought for sure it had worked this time.... 

Kizzy which test did you use, was it just one of the the clearblue digital?. If it was then just remember they are not as sensitive as the others, the non digital ones can give you a very faint pos+ when you test early but the digital ones can't (its either a pregnant or not pregant) so keep using the meds and hang on until tommorrow and try again just to be 100% sure, i told you with my 2nd pg i kept getting negatives on the day a/f was due until i went out and bought an early response test and even then only got a very faint pos+!!. And also what i remembered last night, when i found i was pg with no2 i made an appointment with the doc a few days after a/f was due and he did a test and only got a very slight pos+ which he said was so faint it was inconclusive so they had to send away a sample to confirm it, then at my scan they said the reason for the faint tests was that i was a almost a week behind my dates so the baby must have implanted late!! , so i know its hard but please don't give up until the fat lady sings!!....  .

I am really in shock now...... , my mind has gone blank, with how you have been feeling i was sure it was going to be POS+... 

Kizzy babes i know exactly how empty you are feeling but i also know how great a person you are and how good a mum you will be, if by some awful twist of fate the neg- result turns out to be true then take a break but then come back and try again as i know it will happen for you......

At times like this some people need time for themselves and others like to talk, but either way just know that i am here for you 24/7.... .

Tracyxx_


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

buster24 said:


> Tracy what hospital are you at? when is your appointment on friday?
> 
> kim xxxxx


_kim have you been taking those blonde pills again!!.... I am at the GRI with you, i told you i saw you and your sis at the scan appointment last week, you where just leaving as i was coming in as my scan was at 10am. Me and your sis are on the very same cycle, we started prostap together, then stimming together and now we both have scans on Friday.....mine is at 9.10am, when is yours?

Tracyxx_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Tracy

I didnt realise the clear blue digital ones werent so sensitive, have some very sensitive ones in post, should come tomorrow.

I bought a superdrug one today non digital, and I thought I could see a faint line, threw it away cos didnt want to obsess!

Will try again tomorrow, thanks for your support tracy means a lot and I really really hope you get a bfp chick xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Kizzy,

With all the talk of early testing Nix posted this link on the other thread you should read all the FAQ's at the bottom :

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

Tracyxx_


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzy, So sorry to hear your news  , test again tomorrow, maybe is too early.

Hi Lil, i start d/r on sat, im bricking it!! Getting scared now! how are you? I feel better now, going to gp on friday to dicuss time off work

Hi Tracy, sorry your feeling down just now. I know whats its like when people tell you that they are going to try for a baby. That will be you though soon cos the tx will work!   Good luck for your scan on fri 

Hi Bev,hpoe your enjoying your first week at our new job.

Hi Aikybeats, how are you?Hope your ok

Hello to everyone else, hope your all ok

Lisa xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

tracy       i must have missed that one, i am so stupid    . our appointment is at 9.15. so will prob see you there.
hope all goes well for you and you ahve plenty of wee follicles.
kim xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

lisa25 said:


> Hi Lil, i start d/r on sat, im bricking it!! Getting scared now!
> 
> Lisa xxx


_
Lisa don't worry about d/r there nothing too it!!, i have been on d/r meds now for over 34 days and you get used to it... , its the waiting to start stims that will drive you mad . Do you know what drug you are getting?

Tracyxx _


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

buster24 said:


> tracy      i must have missed that one, i am so stupid   . our appointment is at 9.15. so will prob see you there.
> hope all goes well for you and you ahve plenty of wee follicles.
> kim xxxx


_
Hi Kim,

Thats great will probably see you up there. I just saw you both briefly last week, you both came back into the waiting room after your scan just as i was called to go in for mine... .

Wish your sister Good Luck from me for friday, i hope the scan shows she has lots of follies growing... .

Tracyxx_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

have started spotting now - brown not red yet - think it'll be a bfn tomorrow.

Got thru this afternoon at work somehow but soon as saw DP and the spotting got upset   

Had cuddles and a chat, he thinks we should try again, we have 3 goes on nhs, some ladies have nothing like that so feel I would be selfish not to try again!!!  

he says first time prob just for clinic to learn, they put me on lowest dose - maybe they will increase it next time and might get some frosties!!  

I dont know when we can go again but hopefully it will be jan   

Will have to ask clinic when they phone with bfn result on friday  

I know I should stay positive for tomorrow but its really hard, think I've accepted it now, thanks girls, i love you all and hope all the scottish girls get BFP's!!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Tracy, im d/r with suprecur, i heard that the nasal spray tastes horrible, so not looking forward to it, im sure that i will get used to it though. What are you using?

Hi Kizzy, im so sorry .

Lisa xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hi lisa25 - Am fine thanks. U?  I d/r with Synarel - didn't find it that bad.  You'll be fine.Up at Dundee for follie scan on Friday - hope it goes okay.  I feel as if my heads going to burst - av so much going on in there at the minute.  Not sleeping very good but finish work tomorrow for a week so hoping will be able to chill.

Hi Tracey - not long till Friday!!!! 

Kizzy - soz again hon.

Hi Bev, Katrinar, buster24, hellsbells, LIL41, Keira - How you doing?  Soz if I'm missed anyone. 

Need to go cos its my friend's birthday and she is coming up with birthday cake!! Yum.  Love Aikybeats.xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy:  , so sorry to hear your news.  My BFN was very similar, I tested early with a BFN and AF symptoms started later that day.  Prior to that I had lots of pregnancy symptoms, probably due to the progesterone, but I genuinely thought I was pregnant and was completely devastated.

Give yourself some time to grieve over the loss of what could have been.

I think your DP is probably right, the first IVF can be a bit hit and miss as the doctors are learning how your body responds.  Second time around they already have that information so can make more informed decisions (less so in my case because I changed clinics, but I am an exception).

Both my DH and I found second time around (so far anyway, we still haven't finished) a lot easier because we knew what to expect.

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow but if it doesn't work out then there is still plenty of hope for the future.

Agora x


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Aikybeats

Good luck with scan on friday - hope it all goes well and enjoy your week off and your cake - any spare   

Thinking about heading to bed shortly have had a headache all day but cant shift it - think it was just the joy of heading back to work after a week and a half off .  going   already - thank goodness its a short week!!!!

Lisa i d/r with Synarel and most of the time it was fine but sometimes you get a taste of it and it is really minging.

Feeling quite low today and really dont know why (hmmm think it may be hormones   ) - its really hard not to sit and think about it all the time.   Anyway dont mind me what is even more depressing is the Scotland Match could just cry with that one     

hmmm just wondering if i have any chocolate in the house or did i eat it all last night?..............


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I just had chocolate  

Scotland have been beaten arghh!!   This day gets worse


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

no chocolate - woe is me


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

i cant give you chocolate so illgive you bubbles instead!!

Now im in the mood for choccie!! think the diet is up in arms!! Was eyeing up the mince pies today at tesco!! Think is too early at the moment!! 

Lisaxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

KIZZY,        
From my experience, I knew that my 1st cycle was a BFP, and somehow I know my recent one was a BFN, don't know how I knew this I just did.  Just take one day at a time, still do your test on the date you were suppose to, Ive read many a story on here which gave a very differant ending.  I don't want to get your hopes up, but you will know your body and again you have been so positive and realistic through out your cycle, hang on to that positiveness, its whats going to get you through the low days and high days.  Am also sorry that Scotland lost   , was really hoping for a win tonight.  You are in the best place for support, don't know how I would have gotten through last week without you all. 

HELEN the 2ww can be a mine field, keep busy and keep positive.  

AGORA, you are so right when you said the second time round is so much easier, I did find with my FET it was even better, the 2ww went so quick and I think thats coz there was no big build up, good-luck with yours, we will be FETing in Jan.

LISA, spray is not the most pleasent taste but as Ive said before eat something afterwards and it will not be as bad, chocolate comes to mind  

TRACY wow you must be looking forward to your scan.  You are such a wiz on the computer with all your writing and design, I always look forward to seeing what you have been up to 

AIKYBEATS, sounds like the ovaries are doing their thing  good-luck with the scan.

Hello to everyone else that I may have missed   

Well I'm enjoying my new job so far, its so differant to what I have been doing, but has so many more advantages.  In some ways I think it was a blessing in disguise , although S**T timing.  I'm just focusing on the job, no pressure there, getting ready for the family to arrive IM SO EXCITED, but am concerned that my Mom might need the NHS when she sees my brother and family arrive   

I think of all you ladies everyday, and am so happy to know that I'm not alone in the infertility world, its truly made my last setback so much easier to bear and I know that its helped me wake up in the morning with a smile on my face, not a big one but enough to get me through the day.

Lots of love
Bev


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww thanks for the bubbles lisa much appreciated - though never too early for mince pies   only downside is i have put on about 3/4 of a stone since treatment started but what the heck will lose it again at least im having fun eating   

Bev glad the job is going well - at least it keeps you busy and helping you smile again - thanks for the message too its appreciated.

well had enough going to bed now (shocking i know this early!!)

take care 

helen


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well, sorry I haven't been posting recently, not a very good ff!!!!

Kizzy - have caught up on your news.  With my last ivf, I was given GRI pt and told to test on a Sat.  I tested and it was negative.  I was gutted, but on Sunday morning I tested again with cheapo asda one I'd bought and it tested positive.  Am only saying this cos even tho you have tested a day early, when I tested on the proper test day, it was still negative, please don't give up hope so soon and you seem to have some preg symptoms.  What happened to your PMA??           

I was up at GRI today for baseline scan, was all a bit weird?? Womb lining was ok? at 2.9mm, but in my left ovary there were 3 follies.  How can this be?  Had a blood test to check hormone level and they will let me know tomorrow if I can start stimming.  Has anyone heard of this before.  How can you have 3 follies?

Hope everyone is well 

Take care

dl


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls, just me again....... _

_Dl i asked the very same question yesterday as i went for my baseline scan at the GRI last wednesday and they said i had 3 follicles on one side and i think it was 3 or 4 on the other and i couldn't understand it.... . I have learned since yesterday that the follicles we saw are just the ones that where naturally growing before we started the stims so they are still there, which i think can only be a good thing as at least we know our ovaries are working properly which is a start . They done a blood test on me too and told me to start my stims the next day unless i heard otherwise, so i suppose they would have phoned if there was something wrong . _

_Lisa i d/r for the first 27 days on prostap then have been on suprecur for the last week and its fine, its a bit of a pain trying to remember to take it on time as i'm normally not up at 7am so getting up early to squirt a cold spray up my nose isn't a great feeling but you get used to it . I have it organised now that i have a cup of tea straight afterwards and it takes away the aftertaste, which isn't actually that bad._

_Kizzy babes you have been on my mind every second today, i am still praying that you get your BFP tomorrow  ..... _

_Tracyxx_


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mornin' Girls

_Kizzy hun I was so unhappy to read your posts yesterday, but I think the girls are right, you've got to stay positive. So many people seem to have strange results when they test a bit early. Do your test again today, you know we're all here for you whatever the result_. 

Lisa - I haven't found D/R too bad. I had Prostap, it's a piece of cake and when you leave the clinic you're on clound 9 'cos you've at last started on your big journey. The worst bit is waiting on  to arrive to start the next phase. I'm quite lucky, I suppose, my cycle isn't too long (only had Prostap last Tues).  arrived last night, so I'll phone the clinic today to arrange my baseline scan and order up my drugs. DH wants to be with me at the next appt to learn how to do the injections. I'm really quite glad 'cos I'm a bit of a chicken about needles. Remember it's all for a good cause.

_Hi to everyone else and hope you have a good day._

Lots of  to you all

Lil xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good morning everyone  

Hope you are all having a good day today.  

Kizzy         fingers crossed you get a bfp today

Lil the injections are really not too bad - im petrified of needles and found them to be easy - the first one is def the worst (it took me over 20mins to do it) but after that it was just a deep breath in and bobs your uncle.

One day i might actually get my ticker to work - dont know why it doesnt keep trying to fix it every day but ah well not much i can do about that  

have a great day today everyone

Helen x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Still neg on the clear blue digital girls.

Post hasnt come yet with the sensitive strips and I have to go to work! Might have to save my pot of wee just to be sure     But am sure its negative, still no af but took last pessary last night.

dont be sad girls, I'll still be here to cheer you all on, someone needs to be our first BFP!!!!     

We are deffo going for IVF no.2 , will find out what happens tomorrow when hossie phone with result ( which I'll be prepared for thank god!!)

Take care darlings xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Kizzy       am so sorry.

take care and hope your first day back isnt too bad for you.

helen x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks helen, I was back yesterday pm, so got over first day blues!!
I really am okay, no point in dwelling, those embies werent meant to be.

Bye lil uns, loved you    

dont worry I'm not leaving you all!!


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kizzy

to be honest you are a heck of a lot stronger than me - i have already told my dh that i am only doing this once as its really tough - not just the drugs but all the emotions too.  Well duh everyone already knows that    gosh you can tell its way too early in the morning  Will shut up now. 

Take care

Helen


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

hellsbells32 said:


> One day i might actually get my ticker to work - dont know why it doesnt keep trying to fix it every day but ah well not much i can do about that


Helen lets try and find out whats going wrong with your ticker... 

Are you definitely pasting it into the signature box?

Try copy/pasting the code into a message to see if it's working? like this......



http://www.TickerFactory.com/

Try it and see if it works....


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Kizzy,     im so sorry.

Hi Tracy, think that i will try something to eat or drink after drink. thanks

Hi Lil, getting excited (if you can use that word!) about saturday!! Im so nervous dont think that i will sleep on Fri. Bought a lovely bottle of wine last night, just to treat myself as its the last that i will have for a  while now. 

Did anyone see that Edinburgh is the best place to live in, in Britain!!!  Its official!!

Hi Helen is your ticker working yet, i had probs aswell until i pasted it on my sigature

Hllo to all the ladies, hope you are all well!

Lisaxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls hope yous are all ok.
kizzy take care, your time will come      
well i am a bit fed up today and greety, have had my uncle here for over a week tiling thought it would be a couple of days    now plaster has arrived this am to do new bedroom, so full house is like a bomb site, the cleaner came in and had one look and said i will come back next week, dont blame her wish i could say i will come back next week.]
this was not how i had planned my 6TH and final IVF, had it all arranged got time of work, was jsut ment to be lying around chilling out, well my **** has not sat on a sofa for 8 days, if i am not tidying up i am making tea and if not doing that i am running back and forwards to B & Q, i sound so so ungreatful, i truely am greatful, just thought it would be done.
but the end is near auntie picking uncle up today and very last of the tiles going on the floor, so by the time i tidy up tonight, then up for appointment tomorrow then chilling out time, carryout meals for 3 weeks i think       ,
sister is staying tonight so we can leave early for appointment, if you get stuck on that A77 you can be there for ages.
good luck to all the girls that are getting there scans tomorrow.
speak soon.
kim xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls....... 

I'm really getting excited now for my scan tomorrow morning just because it will be good to know whats actually going on in there. I know something is going on as i had a terrible heavy pressure feeling last night and then this morning i had a terrible aching pain like af was coming.... , but it settled after a while.

O/h is off of work tonight so we are going to have a family night with a takeaway and film so i might not be back on tonight but if not i will catch up with everyone tomorrow..... 

Tracyxx

Ps...Kim good luck for the morning just incase we miss each other again!!...xx_


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow   

Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy      . 

Lisa, I was watching that best and worst place to stay and just could not keep my eyes open.  I said to DH imagine if they say Edinburgh.  So I was right. hee haa.

BIG GOOD-LUCK TO ALL THE LADIES DOING SCANS 2MOROW.   

Gotta go take care ladies.

Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Tracy & Kim good luck with scans tomorrow    

Kizzy how are you honey, been thinking about you today sending you a big  

OMG what is this AF about on prostap its awful I have been all over the place today and I am so tired.

Big hello to all the other glasgow girlies  

Katrina


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls, I've only been a member here for a few days. Just a bit about me. I'm called Sarah I'm 32 and have been ttc for 4years and gp done tests we were referred to the fertility clinic at Ninewells last year and were told that we had was is called "unexplained fertlity". We were given options and after talking we decided that we would go for IVF and was then told that there was a 2year waiting list, which would take us to summer 2008. Well at the end of August I received my suprecur nasel spray through the post and an appointment for blood tests. At present I started my Gonal F injections last friday and have a scan tomorrow. The midwife that I saw last week said that if all is well the earliest I will be taken in for EC is week beginning 22/10.

I would love to get to couples that are also attending ninewells and are at the same stage as us.

Hope evryone is well.

Sarah xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Sarah and welcome, good luck for your scan tomorrow    there are a few girls on here attending Ninewells, you have came to the right place for support honey.

Katrina
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Katrina

I'm fine, its nasty but you get used to the BFN's dont you? more of a shock getting a bfp I'd imagine  

Will deffo go again as soon as hossie say.

Yes AF is horrendous on prostap   evil!

I'm not looking forward to AF - not started yet just spotting  

Good luck Tracy and Kim for scans  

Welcome Sarah


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I think that i met you on another thread! Welcome  to the scottish girls.
I am attending Ninewells, start d/r on saturday!! Look forward to geting to know you during the tx!!  

Lisaxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I too have had all my treatments at Ninewells.  You have defo found the best place for help and support.  Dont worry us girls will take good care of you   

Take care
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Tracy and Kim - good luck with the scans today, will be thinking about you both. 

Katrinar - you got Prostap AF blues, me too hun. Don't think I've ever been quite this scatty before (and tired can't believe how tired I feel). When's your scan? I go tomorrow and hopefully start stimming on Sunday. 

Kizzy - I'm so sorry things haven't worked this time but your turn will come. You're being very positive and your DH sounds like a great support - keep it up. I know you'll have your ups and downs but remember we're all here for you. 

Sarah - hi there, you're in the best place on this wee thread, the girls here are fab. 

Lisa - Don't worry about tomorrow. You'll be fine. A glass of wine or two should do the trick tonight. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine and looking foward to weekend.

Lil xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning

Hi Tracy and Lisa thanks for the ticker advice - hopefully it will work - have pasted it into my signature now so fingers crossed.

good luck with the scans today Tracy and Kim

 Sarah good luck with your tx  

Helen x


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

omg it works        


thanks everyone for your help - gosh am so easily impressed    

Helen x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Helen,

Your ticker looks great!!!

Hi Lil, woke up at 4 this am in a panick over the nasal spray!! Must have been dreaming about it!! Have butterflies in my stomach, went to gp today, and sh said that she will sign me off no bother, just tell her the dates that i need and she will do it!!!

Good luck toeveryone having theie scans today   

Hi everyone else!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa

thanks - and thanks for helping me get it on there. 

am having a really bad day today - started off so happy now just back from loo after bawling my eyes out for no reason  .  I hate hormones   

you will be be fine re the nasal spray its a nightmare remembering but you will be fine

helen x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_OMG....It's official, the nurses at the GRI have just called me a cheap date..... 

I have only had 8 gonal-f stim injections and they said i am past being ready, they said that i have stimulated so fast that ideally i would have needed no more than 150iu per day of the gonal-f and i was on 225iu!!.

They said the news is good & bad, the good news is they stopped counting at 20 but said i have about 30 follies, 5 of them are already 22-25+ so they said these will probably expire before they can collect them, there is another 10+ which are 17-22 and the rest are all smaller and coming up behind. The bad news is they said i am at very high risk now of OHSS so if they get 21+ eggs at EC then they will have to do a freeze all after fertilization then a FET when everything settles down, but she said it is unlikely i would get that many eggs anyway as not all the follicles will contain an egg so i've not to panic yet!!..... 

They said my follicles are so big already that they are worried now about me taking any more stim meds so they are phoning me today between 2-4pm with further instructions after they get my bloods back.

I normally take my stim injection at 6pm so they think i will have to skip my stim tonight, do the trigger tommorrow, coast the weekend then go in for EC on Monday morning... . I wasn't expecting EC until next Wed/Thu at the earliest so i don't mind admitting that i am totally bricking myself now!!.... .

Well i can't do anything until they call now, roll on 2-4 o'clock......... 
Tracyxx

Ps: Kim it was lovely to see you and your sister this morning, sorry for not realising it was you sooner but i didn't have much sleep last night and was on another planet this morning, i hope you had lots & lots of follies at your scan , i looked for you when i got out from the nurse but you where gone....xx_


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi tracy

Dont panic, i had similar - had over 50 follies growing they coasted me as they told me i had OHSS (i was on 150iu for 7 days and 75iu for 1 day then coasted the rest)- by the monday it had settled down a lot - they ended up retrieving 16 eggs which meant they were able to go ahead with the et on the wed.

You will be fine so dont panic (easier said than done i know)

Fingers crossed      to you

Helen


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Helen, you are actually the reason i am not panicing, as i read your posts the other day and remembered you had a similar problem and everything turned out great for you..... 

Fingers crossed for test day  , how are you feeling?

I forgot to ask did you get any frosties?

_


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Helen, i hoe you feel better, i hate hormones.

Hi Tracy, Good luck for the phone call today!! i will be thinking of you?  

Lisaxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Tracy

Glad to help.  i never got any frosties - they said that unfort most of the eggs did not mature (not known why though) could be why i need this treatment though.

Feeling crap today - at least dont feel i need to burst into tears now so thats better than i was earlier.  

Good luck with the phone call - am sure it will be fine (toes and fingers crossed)    

Lisa - thank you for your support it really helps  

Helen


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

hellsbells32 said:


> Hi Tracy
> 
> Glad to help. i never got any frosties - they said that unfort most of the eggs did not mature (not known why though) could be why i need this treatment though.
> 
> Helen



I'm sorry to hear that helen but fingers crossed you will get your  next week!!.....  

I will blow your bubbles up double "77" for luck.......xxx

Tracyxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Tracy, and thanks for the bubbles

   to you too


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Helen, I had down days too its the drugs!!

Tracy, replied on other thread - hope everything is fine and you get EC  
No witch yet for me, just want it to come and be over with


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kizzy

thanks for that,     to you 

Helen


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi girls

Tracy - can't believe you, its fantastic!!! Hope everything goes well for you          
You've been such a support to me and all the other girls on this thread.  

Hi to everyone else, I've started stimming so back up to GRI next Friday and again on Monday for scans. I can't believe how quickly time goes. It seems ages ago I had Prostap and now am on the jabs.

Hope everyone has a good weekend, at least its sunny here......

Take care

DL


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Hi Girls........ 

Well i got the call at 3pm and the update is that i have to........ 

Continue with my d/r spray but totally scrap the stims, thankgod as i was beginning to feel like a beach ball!!.... 

Go back to the clinic at 9.20am tomorrow morning for another HCG blood test..... 

Take my last sniff of nasal spray at 6pm tomorrow night then do my HCG trigger shot at 10.30pm..... 

Coast through sunday with no meds at all..... 

Go in for my egg collection at 9.30am Monday morning, but i am last on the list so i won't be done until about 12.30.. 

After my egg collection they will count the eggs and decide if we go forward to ET or do a total freeze to avoid OHSS and to let my body rest...

So things are looking up but i will just have to take each day as it comes, but at least my EC is going ahead...

Tracyxx*_


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls.
I had my scan at Ninewells this morning. Good news is that I go in for egg collection at 8.15am on Monday and will be taken to theatre at 10am.

Good luck to everyone else 

Love Sarah x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi all plenty of follicles, but not ready yet back up on monday morning for another scan, my lining was a bit thinner than i would have liked, 6.6 but still have a week to get it thicker.
goodluck tracy was nice to meet you, we were in with the nurse for a while as i had them ordering my cyclogest so needed to get syringes and stuff       fingers crossed you get a fresh cycle and no OHSS. take care.
hope everyone is ok
kim xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for egg collection tracy     

they are all lovely in the ACS suite, you will be fine   

I have to phone Jean next week the lady who books the treatments and hear what they have to say about this cycle, and what changes they might make next time. Nurse said today its up to me when I want to start and can phone as early as November period!!   but of course depends if theatre is booked or not  

Good luck Sarah for EC too  

hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

So we have a great bunch of Follies, at least the stimms is working here on this thread.

TRACY. Good luck with ec on Monday and also to SARAH you both will be fine.

Kizzy big    for you to.

Not much news from me, got a text from my brother to say that my SIL has gone into hospital and has an eptopic, they have not been trying as they have to lovely kids already, she was using the Merina coil (spelling) controceptive, so hopefully she will be okay, just waiting to hear from him.
Anyway will catch up 2morrow.

HELLO TO ALL THOSE THAT I MAY OF MISSED.

Love
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Tracy - snap!!! At my follie scan today, I have loads of follies.  I got a blood test done and my results are very high so they are worrying about OHSS.  I have to go to Ninewells at 8.30am on Monday to be taken at 10.30am for EC.  They are not hopeful that ET will take place but are saying they will probably have to freeze them at the minute and let my body calm down a bit.  To take my last d/r inj tomorrow night, not to take my Gonal F anymore and take my trigger shot at 10.30pm tomorrow night.

Am a bit stressed out over it all just now but going for a early night and hopefully feel better in the morning.

Hi Sarah - welcome.  I'm at Ninewells as well.  EC on 22/10.

Lisa - Good luck for starting D/r tomorrow.  You will be fine.

Kizzy - hows you hon?

Hi to everyone else. Will do all other personals tomorrow night. Am knackered.  Love to all.  Aikybeats xxx


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Aikybeats, 
So there may be a chance that we see each on Monday

That would be great.

Love Sarah x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah, What time are you there again?  Going to have to leave the house at 5am to get there in time.  Hopefully see you Monday.  Aikybeats xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Good luck on monday Tracy, Sarah and Aikybeats - you will all be on the same ward - then you will be sitting in the waiting area until you are called through - good luck to all of you.  They are all lovely there 

 Got a quick question, does anyone know if the progesterone causes a false pregnancy reading on a test - done one tonight and got a faint blue line but really scared in case its a false positive.  i did do one yesterday and it was negative so dont know - anyone got any advice (please) i am currently 9 days after et

Thanks (sorry i was so down earlier)

Helen


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi aikybeats.  I've to be there for 8.15am and theatre at 10am.

Love Sarah x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi helen i was tod you can get a false -VE but not a false  +VE, fingers crossed are you testing again this morning,              
kim xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Aikybeats, thats good news for EC on Monday, probably a good thing to let your body calm down, we have to trust the doc's and nurses hey. GOOD-LUCK WILL BE THINKING OF YOU TO

Helen, I think that its a bit early to test   , if you don't get an answer here try the Peer support board. Ive read so many time why you should not test early, and if my memory serves me right one of them is that the trigger shot that you did might still be in the system. I can fully understand you testing, its so hard, I cant tell you how many times I wanted to test early, but I just felt that Id done everything by the book and did not want to test fate but thats me always doing the right thing never been a rebel (very boring I know)   . Try not to over analyse, when is your test date, I know Dundee make us wait so long, but there is always a good reason for this, just hang in there.  

Hiya Kim

Love
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Good Afternoon Girls....... 

Well i had my clinic appointment this morning and they are happy to go ahead with E/C on Monday but are now saying that i have to be aware that as i am being left to coast over the weekend (no drugs) there is a small chance i could ovulate early and loss them all, and they said there is no way of knowing if i did until i go in for collection on Monday, so i just have to do everything as planned and keep my fingers crossed that a few hang around long enough to be collected.... .

KIZZY: I have lots of questions for you, firstly what will i need to take with me on Monday? i hadn't really thought about taking anything as we are only in and out on the same day, but i heard a few people mentioning their bags are packed.... .

And the day you had your trigger shot at 9.30pm, when did you do your last d/r sniff 6pm or 11pm, can you remember?

Anyway apart from that how are you feeling today babes, i haven't seen you on much and i . Have you decided when you might start cycle NO2?, i thought about it yesterday and think that if this ones fails then i will wait until after Christmas, maybe around January/February to start again unless i get frosties in which case i would go ahead with that as soon as possible.

KIM: i am so so happy for you and your sis, me & OH where just talking about you today (all good i promise) saying we hope everything goes really well for you this time....... .

HELEN: I'm sadly not with aikybeats & Sarah as i am at the GRI and they are at ninewells... . 
I got my HCG shot to take home today to do tonight and they warned me that if i make it to ET not to test early as it will stay in my system for 14 days and give me a false pos+, but you said you tested on Thursday and got a neg- which would mean your system was clear of the HCG hormone then it tested pos+ for it again yesterday, did you use the same brand of test both times?, if you did then things are looking great.... , but you do realise that if it is a true POS+ then a BFP+ this early can mean there is more than one !!!...i will keep my fingers crossed for you!!   .

AIKYBEATS: SNAP!! how strange is that, how are you feeling today!!. I am feeling really bad, very bloated and really sore, i was actually so sore that i was scared to go to sleep last night, and kept myself awake until i couldn't keep my eyes open anymore. I did feel better this morning but it is away the same again now, it seems to be getting worse each time i take my d/r spray so not sure if it's a coincidence or not!!.... . When they first told me about the risk of OHSS i was still hoping to get a fresh transfer this cycle, but to be honest now i am just hoping to get some eggs as they are now saying that i might ovulate before Monday and loose them all!!..... , that would be a nightmare after having so many at the scan, and if the eggs did release early we couldn't even try getting pg with them the natural way as both my tubes are blocked so all the eggs would be wasted!!.... .
 
BEV: I am so sorry about your SIL, even though she wasn't trying for another baby the loss will be hard on them... . I forgot to ask when all the family arrive are they all staying with you?... 

SARAH: I am so glad everything went to plan at your scan and you don't have any risk of OHSS like me and aikybeats!!. The thought of EC is enought to worry about on its own never mind having OHSS as an added pressure. Good Luck!!..... 

Bye for now
Tracyxx _


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Tracy

Am not feeling too good either.  Feeling bloated and my left ovary is still giving me some grief.  Just going to lie on the couch and watch tele.  Last d/r inject at 6pm tonight then trigger at 10.30pm.  Sorry, what hospital are you at again?

I hate not knowing whats going on.  They didn't mention anything to me about ovulation early and that theres a chance might lose them!!!

Won't know anything more until Monday morning which is going to take a while coming round no doubt.

Will come on again later - Hi to everyone else.  love aikybeatsxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Aikybeats said:


> Hi Tracy
> 
> Am not feeling too good either. Feeling bloated and my left ovary is still giving me some grief. Just going to lie on the couch and watch tele. Last d/r inject at 6pm tonight then trigger at 10.30pm. Sorry, what hospital are you at again?
> 
> ...


_
Hi Aikybeats,

Well i didn't know anything about it either until they phoned and asked me to go in for more bloods today. They had already done bloods yesterday so i asked her why i needed to go away out today to have more done as it's not as if i'm local, i have to drive for an hour to get there, but she said "well its for a HCG test but don't worry we may never need to use it, but you do realise that you might ovulate early now and loss the eggs, and if you do then we will use this blood to help us figure out what went wrong... ", so that was good to know today on top of everything else .

I just want the eggs out now so at least i know they are safe, but as you said this will probably feel like the longest weekend in history.... 

Tracyxx_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tracy, hope it all turns out ok  
sorry not been on much, trying to come to terms with failure. Started bleeding today too   
Will try again as soon as i can get booked in.

You will need to take your dressing gown and slippers for EC thats all.   ( or socks)

Hiya everyone, sorry no personals feel a bit crap, going to have some wine later


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

I'm feeling a bit _all over the place _ after reading your posts from yesterday and today. It's all such an emotional rollercoaster for everyone just now, but it's so good to have each other for the support. 

Tracy - what a time you're having. I'm keeping everything crossed for a good outcome at EC for you on Monday honey. Stay      .

Aikybeats - the same goes for you. Get plenty of rest and relaxation over the weekend. Hope the aches and pains go soon. 

Sarah - wishing you all the best for Monday too. Hopefully you Tracy and Aiky will all be together and keep one another going. 

Kizzy - glad to hear you're giving things another go. Get yourself back on your feet first (and enjoy that glass or two of wine tonight - you deserve it).     

Lisa - how did the D/R go? Hope you're feeling more     about things now.

Had baseline scan today, which went well. Only thing is I have to wait til Monday for blood results (AAAAAAH - MORE WAITING) before DH starts my injections Monday night _(I think I can safely say he's the only one looking forward to that)_. Got all my drugs and paraphernalia away with me today (feel like a bit of a junkie with sharps bin and all that stuff). Still, it's another step in the right direction.

Hi to Kim, Bev, Maz, Helen and dl.

Lots of 

Lil


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girlies,

First day d/r went well, but by god it tastes awful, kept wretching after, and can feel it running down my nose, so have to sniff really hard, patients were looking at me oddly today  

Hi Kizzy, so sorry it didn't work  

Hi Aikybeats and sarah, good luck for mon  , are you having sedation or pum? Did you use suprecur to d/r?

Hi Tracy, good luck for mon   

Hi Lil, survived the first day, had a fuzzy head, but during my shift managed to drink 2L water, hospitals are so hot!! That cleared it up.

Hi Helen, how are you, have you tested again, is it too early to test, will the trigger shot be out your system by now?

Hello to everyone else. 

Take care Lisa xx


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Evening All,

I have just taken my trigger injection at 10pm. And my last suprecur spray.
I'm starting to worry about Monday.

Good Luck to everyone that is going for EC.  
Love Sarah


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning girls

Hi Sarah - Try not worry to much - we will be fine.  Yip trigger shot went fine last night.  Drug free day today. Will see you tomorrow hon - I'm just wearing a trackie, incase I'm a bit tender after it, so give me a shout when you see me coming in, so I know its you.

Lisa - glad 1st day went well.  thats you on the move now.  Am going for the light anasthetic, so I don't know whats happening.

LIL - You feeling a bit better today?

Tracy - How did your trigger shot go?  Not long now!!  If I don't get back on this today, will be thinking about you tomorrow.  Will come on tomorrow night and let you know how mines went and how was yours.  Good luck - love aikybeats xxx

Bev - Hows U?

Hi to everyone I've missed.  Speak soon.,  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117516.new#new


----------

